# [Q] Need root for Asus MEMO Pad 8



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## Smart app Studio (Dec 1, 2013)

O, I have the same problem，  I want to root too....Who can help us?


----------



## chairsz (Dec 2, 2013)

Smart app Studio said:


> O, I have the same problem，  I want to root too....Who can help us?

Click to collapse



guys  head on over to http://vondroid.com/threads/how-to-root-a-rk3188-device.7686/#.Upzc0-Ly2Gw  their root tool should work with most rk3188 cpus (so it says) but for some reason i cant get it to work for me for some reason,


----------



## petenatas (Dec 2, 2013)

chairsz said:


> guys  head on over to http://vondroid.com/threads/how-to-root-a-rk3188-device.7686/#.Upzc0-Ly2Gw  their root tool should work with most rk3188 cpus (so it says) but for some reason i cant get it to work for me for some reason,

Click to collapse



Created a virtual machine, installed the Android composite ADB device driver from the Rockchip driver and ran TPsparky... No joy !


----------



## chairsz (Dec 3, 2013)

petenatas said:


> Created a virtual machine, installed the Android composite ADB device driver from the Rockchip driver and ran TPsparky... No joy !

Click to collapse



did the script at least detect your pad 8?


----------



## petenatas (Dec 3, 2013)

chairsz said:


> did the script at least detect your pad 8?

Click to collapse



Yes, ADB devices shows the Pad 8 as being "online". When the script tries to move and create files, the access is denied.


----------



## Olitheon (Dec 3, 2013)

Black Friday sale?  me too!
I am also looking to root the MeMO Pad 8.  Not sure if this helps, but this is what comes up on Antutu's spec page
imgur com/UITo647
Not allowed to post links yet... lol


----------



## chairsz (Dec 3, 2013)

petenatas said:


> Yes, ADB devices shows the Pad 8 as being "online". When the script tries to move and create files, the access is denied.

Click to collapse



ok ive found a way to root our device (just did it a few mins b4 this post, 100% safe and takes maybe 60 seconds

heres the link
http://www.droidviews.com/root-a-ra...just-one-click-with-this-universal-root-tool/

the tool is windows based universal root tool and is called kingo app root

enjoy.


----------



## petenatas (Dec 4, 2013)

chairsz said:


> ok ive found a way to root our device (just did it a few mins b4 this post, 100% safe and takes maybe 60 seconds
> 
> heres the link
> http://www.droidviews.com/root-a-ra...just-one-click-with-this-universal-root-tool/
> ...

Click to collapse



You are my Android hero ! No more ads in my MemoPad


----------



## chairsz (Dec 4, 2013)

petenatas said:


> You are my Android hero ! No more ads in my MemoPad

Click to collapse



its all good now we need to find a dev to help us get a custom recovery and our own thread,
btw anyone run a antutu benchmark? im pulling 20487, ranked table showed as ranked above the nexus 10.......


----------



## petenatas (Dec 5, 2013)

chairsz said:


> its all good now we need to find a dev to help us get a custom recovery and our own thread,
> btw anyone run a antutu benchmark? im pulling 20487, ranked table showed as ranked above the nexus 10.......

Click to collapse



Could use a custom recovery for backup...

Don't need a custom ROM though... Just install GravityBox... It works great !


----------



## tungvothien (Dec 12, 2013)

i have a problem with kingo android root...it alway say not conected device...can any1 help? sorry my bad english 
and sure i conected usb capble...usb debugging mode...why it not conect? T_T


----------



## chairsz (Dec 12, 2013)

make sure the drivers for the tablet are installed on your pc, i got it rooted with this tool and the adb drivers  used were a generic rockchip 3188 driver which you can find at xda, slatedroid and many other online forum places just search rockchip adb drivers and dl and install it then open kingo   and it should detect it i can link you the drivers i used a lil lata if u cant find em cause i gat a test today


----------



## tungvothien (Dec 14, 2013)

*other problem*

thanks i rooted my memo pad ....change other PC and it ok...but i have other problem ....my memo pad OS damaged when i changed file  "vold.fstab" ( system/etc) ...can't open root explore or any file manager....IU system error warning appeared all time turn on...i try hold power button + volume up and only have messeger "no command" on screen...press power button 5 more times and it restart... can any one help ?                :crying:


----------



## chairsz (Dec 15, 2013)

tungvothien said:


> thanks i rooted my memo pad ....change other PC and it ok...but i have other problem ....my memo pad OS damaged when i changed file  "vold.fstab" ( system/etc) ...can't open root explore or any file manager....IU system error warning appeared all time turn on...i try hold power button + volume up and only have messeger "no command" on screen...press power button 5 more times and it restart... can any one help ?                :crying:

Click to collapse



if your tabby can power on and you can acess your files, back them up and just hard reset which should be in settings in the backup restore area. you would have to reroot once you power back on though I think.


----------



## ermacwins (Dec 20, 2013)

petenatas said:


> Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.
> 
> The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.
> 
> Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.

Click to collapse



Why isnt there a sub-forum for this tablet? Do you know anyone building a custom rom for it and which quad core cpu is it using? I cant find no info on it


----------



## icelangpo (Jan 8, 2014)

do you guys know where to download Memo Pad 8 firmware?


----------



## petenatas (Jan 9, 2014)

icelangpo said:


> do you guys know where to download Memo Pad 8 firmware?

Click to collapse



Be glad you got root. I don't think this tablet is ever getting support.


----------



## schultp (Jan 11, 2014)

petenatas said:


> Be glad you got root. I don't think this tablet is ever getting support.

Click to collapse



What makes you believe this? Because the device is entry level and not interesting for a developer to pursue??


----------



## petenatas (Jan 18, 2014)

schultp said:


> What makes you believe this? Because the device is entry level and not interesting for a developer to pursue??

Click to collapse



Yes, entry level or not interesting... And we have no idea if the bootloader is locked. Which might be a pain if we want a custom recovery.

Asus support seems unlikely either. They might just release some more entry level products with a higher Android version than upgrade the current Memo Pad lineup...


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## petenatas (Jan 19, 2014)

Asus just released a 27mb update, but it won't install on my tablet 

EDIT: It finally installed. The build number of this update is 3.1.0.39 and I did not notice anything new. I kept root with the OTA root keeper app.


----------



## grimmyz (Jan 24, 2014)

I was able to root my device finally after following this thread.  I got a little too happy with deleting bloat and removed ASUSBrowser.apk from my memo pad 8.  OTA updates look for that file when doing the update.  Is anyone willing to share this file with me?   Thanks!


----------



## petenatas (Feb 3, 2014)

grimmyz said:


> I was able to root my device finally after following this thread.  I got a little too happy with deleting bloat and removed ASUSBrowser.apk from my memo pad 8.  OTA updates look for that file when doing the update.  Is anyone willing to share this file with me?   Thanks!

Click to collapse



Did you try to create a dummy ASUSBrowser.apk file and try to update?


----------



## grimmyz (Feb 3, 2014)

petenatas said:


> Did you try to create a dummy ASUSBrowser.apk file and try to update?

Click to collapse



Yup.  No Joy


----------



## daymz (Feb 12, 2014)

grimmyz said:


> Yup.  No Joy

Click to collapse



I'll try to root my MeMO Pad 8 (ME180A) tonight.  If I'm successful, I'll try and send you the ASUSBrowser.apk

I will also try to install CWM-based Recovery for MeMO Pad 8/10 updated a few days ago, as found here:
http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/memopad/


----------



## grimmyz (Feb 12, 2014)

daymz said:


> I'll try to root my MeMO Pad 8 (ME180A) tonight.  If I'm successful, I'll try and send you the ASUSBrowser.apk
> 
> I will also try to install CWM-based Recovery for MeMO Pad 8/10 updated a few days ago, as found here:

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## petenatas (Feb 16, 2014)

daymz said:


> I'll try to root my MeMO Pad 8 (ME180A) tonight.  If I'm successful, I'll try and send you the ASUSBrowser.apk
> 
> I will also try to install CWM-based Recovery for MeMO Pad 8/10 updated a few days ago, as found here:
> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/memopad/

Click to collapse



How is CWM?


----------



## bbortnick (Feb 27, 2014)

*confirmed*



chairsz said:


> ok ive found a way to root our device (just did it a few mins b4 this post, 100% safe and takes maybe 60 seconds
> 
> heres the link
> http://www.droidviews.com/root-a-ra...just-one-click-with-this-universal-root-tool/
> ...

Click to collapse



I can confirm Kingo words great on Asus Memo Pad 8. Very easy.
Barry


----------



## argy99 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi, i have tryed to root my asus MR180a but with Kingo i have this problem, the program don't found the driver for my device.

I have this screen on program

Can anyone help me?
My OS is Windows 7 64bit


----------



## argy99 (Mar 6, 2014)

No one can help me?


----------



## chairsz (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you actually installed  the windows driver foe your memo pad?  If you did make sure you have developer mode enabled on your tablet and turn on USB  debugging  then try again any other probs  post again and ill help 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using xda app-developers app


----------



## skypeacy (Mar 14, 2014)

Is it able to move app to SD after being rooted?


----------



## N'ayam Amarsh'e (Mar 14, 2014)

petenatas said:


> Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.
> 
> The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.
> 
> Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.

Click to collapse



Use Framaroot App... This Should Work...

Hit thanks if i helped..


----------



## puss2puss (Mar 23, 2014)

*..i was excited..now desperate...*

helllo xda users and devs!..
..i got myslef a new android device, the asus memo pad 8, so obvioulsy i want/need to root it and i was sooo exciting to do it..but unfortunatly i'm having a hard time to install the adb drivers into my windows 7..
i've downloaded several drivers, packs etc from here and everywhere, but when i plug my device (usb debbuged on etc etc..) it wont install the right drivers and it says "driver not installed" or something like that...

i've even unabled windows to install unsigneed drivers, i've tryed lots of stuff and still can install the drivers..

what i want to do: install the drivers,  and then run the Kingo tool..wich is already install but obviously doesnt detect my pad...

..i would be the happiest person on earth if someone could help me figure out why my windows7 wont install the drivers..
thanks, 
-P2P.

EDIT; okkkk nevermind!..its now fixed and rooted    ...i plugged an internet connection into the pc i was currently using to root my pad, and windows update installed the drivers (weird..it was the same i downloaded..ah well..)  ahhhh it feels good and smoothhhh...
anyway, good rooting to all!
-P2P.

*EDIT2-  could someone post me screenshots or a list of all the apps that came pre-installed on their asus memo pad?*..i opened a thread about a small issue i have with updating after deleting some apps, but i wanted to ask it here also, since people on this thread most likely have a asus memo pad 8  
(the problem i have,if you are curious: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51331231  )

thanks


----------



## antoniods (Apr 18, 2014)

N'ayam Amarsh'e said:


> Use Framaroot App... This Should Work...
> 
> Hit thanks if i helped..

Click to collapse



Hi, I successfully root my memo pad 8 using Kingo.

To enable developer mode just find in youtube "Android 4.2.2 secret developer options - How to enable USB debug mode"

Hope it helps.


----------



## petenatas (Jun 24, 2014)

Not tested, but towelroot should work as well


----------



## bafforosso1 (Jul 7, 2014)

After the root try using greenify with exposed. I did and now my tab is stupid fast. It's a pity that this device is not supported, actually. It's sure that nobody wants to do a sub forum?


----------



## Klamman (Jul 14, 2014)

*Help! I've bricked my Memo Pad 8!*

I've managed to get my Asus K001 in an infinite bootloop, restarting every 30 seconds or so. I don't know what to do... I'm not able to access my SD card or internal storage! I've bricked my device bad, is there any hope for me?! I got kingoroot and started messing with things, freeing up RAM to 60% on memory booster, and was disabling services to speed up my tablet even more. Help, please! Is there any way I can factory reset? This is the Asus Memo Pad 8 first gen btw.


----------



## Klamman (Jul 14, 2014)

*Fixed it!*



Klamman said:


> I've managed to get my Asus K001 in an infinite bootloop, restarting every 30 seconds or so. I don't know what to do... I'm not able to access my SD card or internal storage! I've bricked my device bad, is there any hope for me?! I got kingoroot and started messing with things, freeing up RAM to 60% on memory booster, and was disabling services to speed up my tablet even more. Help, please! Is there any way I can factory reset? This is the Asus Memo Pad 8 first gen btw.

Click to collapse




Okay, I was able to fix the problem. After looking through Nexus forums with the boot loop issues, I found that, you hold vol+ and power until you see the "No command" message. After that, you can double tap the power button, and with the second tap, you can get into the options which will then let you factory reset the device! Cool thing, my root was kept as well!


----------



## flagg1209 (Jul 16, 2014)

petenatas said:


> Not tested, but towelroot should work as well

Click to collapse



Just tested towelroot on my newly purchased Memo Pad 8 - no dice, sadly - says "this device is not supported"


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## Klamman (Jul 16, 2014)

*Performance Improvement Tips?*

I've rooted my Memo Pad with Kingo root, and while I've freed up a bit of memory, I want to eek out as much power out of this tablet as I can. Can anyone help?


----------



## LeTomato69 (Jul 22, 2014)

*KingoApp doesnt work*

Hello,

Kingo App doesnt work for the MeMo Pad 8 at my computer. It only shows "Not connected" with the red symbol (Attachment). I tried to use other drivers and I installed the driver with the help of MoboRobo, too, who supported the device. In the device manager from Windows is the device recognized, see on the attached picture. I use Win7, first service pack and x64 architecture.
Can sb help me? Thanks!

Greetings
Thomas

P.S.: Sry for my bad english!


----------



## DeuSs™ (Jul 22, 2014)

LeTomato69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Kingo App doesnt work for the MeMo Pad 8 at my computer. It only shows "Not connected" with the red symbol (Attachment). I tried to use other drivers and I installed the driver with the help of MoboRobo, too, who supported the device. In the device manager from Windows is the device recognized, see on the attached picture. I use Win7, first service pack and x64 architecture.
> Can sb help me? Thanks!
> ...

Click to collapse



Because the drivers aren't right.. Try with another pc or find any other drivers


----------



## Klamman (Jul 23, 2014)

*I've Fallen Into Another Ditch*

I've been happily using my Memo Pad 8 for the past few days. I recently wanted to change my resolution because of an app. They told me to backup before I changed my resolution, and I didn't...
I changed my resolution once, my device restarted, and it worked fine, no errors. 
I then wanted to change it back to 220 dpi and when the device restarted, I started getting simultaneous errors,
"Unfortunately, System UI has stopped."
"Unfortunately, the process com.android.phone has stopped"
"Unfortunately, Launcher has stopped"
Is there any hope for me? 
I factory resetted... which I believe automatically turns off debugging. This hole is very deep...


----------



## fabiusx01 (Jul 24, 2014)

Klamman said:


> Okay, I was able to fix the problem. After looking through Nexus forums with the boot loop issues, I found that, you hold vol+ and power until you see the "No command" message. After that, you can double tap the power button, and with the second tap, you can get into the options which will then let you factory reset the device! Cool thing, my root was kept as well!

Click to collapse



I tried but it does not work, and even my locked and restarts continuously


----------



## Klamman (Jul 24, 2014)

*Steps to get into Recovery*



fabiusx01 said:


> I tried but it does not work, and even my locked and restarts continuously

Click to collapse



What exactly is your problem? Are you using the new Memo Pad 8? I'm using the older 2013 Rockchip model. These are the steps that worked for me:
Hold power and vol+ for a few seconds (about 10?), don't let go until you see the screen turn on and go to No command.
(This part may take a few tries)
Press your power button once, and right after that, do it again, but this time press the vol+ button.
Quick power button tap
Quick powerbutton + volume up tap
You should see a mostly blue interface.


----------



## fabiusx01 (Jul 24, 2014)

Klamman said:


> What exactly is your problem? Are you using the new Memo Pad 8? I'm using the older 2013 Rockchip model. These are the steps that worked for me:
> Hold power and vol+ for a few seconds (about 10?), don't let go until you see the screen turn on and go to No command.
> (This part may take a few tries)
> Press your power button once, and right after that, do it again, but this time press the vol+ button.
> ...

Click to collapse



yes i have the new model, the second time I press, the two buttons how seconds I have to hold?


Yesssssss it works, but I have not solved the problem, but I did wipe keeps rebooting


----------



## Klamman (Jul 25, 2014)

*Still Awaiting Assistance...*

I've got a paperweight of my first tablet sitting in front of me... mocking me with memories and those that were to come.
Please, someone has to know how to fix this!


----------



## Klamman (Jul 27, 2014)

*:'( Hopeless*

For the first time ever, my tablet has collected dust...
Please guys, give me hope :'(, help


----------



## Klamman (Aug 1, 2014)

*I NEED build.prop for the Memo Pad 8*

You all are my last resort. All I need is for one kind soul to copy their "build.prop" file and upload it here, or give me their stock ROM altogether. Please, I need someone, at least one person to help!


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 1, 2014)

Klamman said:


> You all are my last resort. All I need is for one kind soul to copy their "build.prop" file and upload it here, or give me their stock ROM altogether. Please, I need someone, at least one person to help!

Click to collapse



I just dd'ed a bunch of partitions for a friend in need from a phone I got last night.  I have a ME180 on order due in today (or tomorrow).  Let me know how I can get the build.prop file and I will see what I can do.  

Is it just as easy as this?

```
sudo adb pull /system/build.prop /home/joel/
```


----------



## Klamman (Aug 1, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> I just dd'ed a bunch of partitions for a friend in need from a phone I got last night.  I have a ME180 on order due in today (or tomorrow).  Let me know how I can get the build.prop file and I will see what I can do.
> 
> Is it just as easy as this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I think so! I'm a bit confused on where to go next myself... I believe that the next step would to be to go into adb sideload and push the new build.prop to my device, but I continuously get "error: closed". Thanks in advance!


----------



## androidvillage (Aug 1, 2014)

argy99 said:


> No one can help me?

Click to collapse



Give towelroot a try,It might help.


----------



## sriss (Aug 1, 2014)

*VROOT*

VROOT will surely work...

http://www.mgyun.com/en/getvroot

cheers and plz hit the :good:Thanks button if this worked 

:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 1, 2014)

Klamman said:


> Yes, I think so! I'm a bit confused on where to go next myself... I believe that the next step would to be to go into adb sideload and push the new build.prop to my device, but I continuously get "error: closed". Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Here you go.  Just need to remove the .txt extension.
As I am new to this device, not sure of the options you have available, but good luck!


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 1, 2014)

By the way, (since the discussions about rooting options) I'm going to give k1mu's Saferoot a try tonight. From what I hear, it is like Kingo, but cleaner.  It also worked well to root my F3Q (where Kingo works there too).

Any reason to not fire up the Windows box really.  

EDIT: Slow afternoon in front of a Windows box.  Used Kingo anyways.  Figured I should go with tried and true.


----------



## sriss (Aug 1, 2014)

*anyone tried Vroot ??*

Did anyone try VROOT or Framaroot ???

:good:


----------



## Klamman (Aug 1, 2014)

*Stock ROM*



joel.maxuel said:


> Here you go.  Just need to remove the .txt extension.
> As I am new to this device, not sure of the options you have available, but good luck!

Click to collapse



I can't thank you enough for the help, really! 
But it seems that, due to the Memo Pad 8's limited recovery settings, a full ROM is required to unbrick my device. 
If anyone can provide the full ROM for the stock Memo Pad 8, I'd be forever grateful, and I'm sure other people would be as well!
If you need instructions, I can provide them as well
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Klamman (Aug 2, 2014)

Any takes?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 2, 2014)

Klamman said:


> But it seems that, due to the Memo Pad 8's limited recovery settings, a full ROM is required to unbrick my device.
> If anyone can provide the full ROM for the stock Memo Pad 8, I'd be forever grateful, and I'm sure other people would be as well!
> If you need instructions, I can provide them as well
> Thank you so much in advance!

Click to collapse



I may be able to help.  Am I just dd'ing partitions?

Sent from my Asus MeMO Pad 8"


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## Klamman (Aug 3, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> I may be able to help.  Am I just dd'ing partitions?
> 
> Sent from my Asus MeMO Pad 8"

Click to collapse



Actually, I don't need it! Thank you so very much Joel, if it weren't for you, I'd have a tablet that was more useful as a mat! I took your file and looked at my tablet again and decided to try going through the error messages even quicker with a mouse hooked up, then selecting settings>about, enabling developer options, and FINALLY getting usb debugging enabled. I then followed this tutorial:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1236732
I was having some problems accessing specific areas on my computer since I was using Windows 8, switched to my dual booted Windows 7 and it worked with no problems! I can not thank  you enough Joel!
Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 3, 2014)

Glad it worked out.  

Sent from my Asus MeMO Pad 8"


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 4, 2014)

daymz said:


> I will also try to install CWM-based Recovery for MeMO Pad 8/10 updated a few days ago, as found here:
> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/memopad/

Click to collapse



Anyone have experience on this?  Does it work?


----------



## lordgregoire (Aug 5, 2014)

*ME181*

Hi, is there any root available for the Memopad 8 ME181?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 5, 2014)

lordgregoire said:


> Hi, is there any root available for the Memopad 8 ME181?

Click to collapse



ME181?  And here I just bought a ME180!  (Probably why the shelves are clearing of this tablet, but have yet to see the new one in my neck of the woods.)

You could try Kingo or Saferoot but it looks like neither is supported for KitKat and you may end up stuck in a bootloop.

There is talk of ChainFire Auto Root on a Note 3 thread that supports KitKat, but it would be a stretch to work on this device (at least not listed as supported).


----------



## lordgregoire (Aug 6, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> ME181?  And here I just bought a ME180!  (Probably why the shelves are clearing of this tablet, but have yet to see the new one in my neck of the woods.)
> 
> You could try Kingo or Saferoot but it looks like neither is supported for KitKat and you may end up stuck in a bootloop.
> 
> There is talk of ChainFire Auto Root on a Note 3 thread that supports KitKat, but it would be a stretch to work on this device (at least not listed as supported).

Click to collapse



Haha, lucky me than.  Unfortunately, those 2 didn't work indeed.. 

Will just be patient and await!


----------



## Jeremy27886 (Aug 8, 2014)

*ASUS Memo Pad 8 root*

*Could someone please tell me how to root my Memo Pad 8 because, I am desperately in need to root this device so please help me and thanks for your future help!*


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 8, 2014)

Jeremy27886 said:


> *Could someone please tell me how to root my Memo Pad 8 because, I am desperately in need to root this device so please help me and thanks for your future help!*

Click to collapse



What model?  If it is ME180A, Kingo works well (download Kingo App on PC,  turn on developer mode on tablet by tapping Build Number in About Device 7 times, then going to Developer Settings and enabling USB Debugging, plug in tablet, run Kingo, press big button).  If ME181, then there is no path yet.  Chainfire Auto Root is a possibility...


----------



## Jeremy27886 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Here is the info of Asus Memo Pad 8*

I hope you can help me root my Asus Memo Pad 8 because I am having a hard time with this and thanks so much for your help and here is the info you asked for.


----------



## Jeremy27886 (Aug 8, 2014)

*root memo pad 8 image*

hope this helps


----------



## Jeremy27886 (Aug 8, 2014)

*here is another picture*

here is another picture


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 8, 2014)

Jeremy27886 said:


> I hope you can help me root my Asus Memo Pad 8 because I am having a hard time with this and thanks so much for your help and here is the info you asked for.

Click to collapse



Okay, so you have the K011, which looks to be the ME181.
Unfortunately there is no generic method right now (nor any specific to the device).  The CF Auto Root doesn't have a Fastboot image for this device, and I would NOT try any device download that looks similar.


----------



## Jeremy27886 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Thanks for your help anyways*

If you could look around and find anything for me for this device, please let me know and thanks for your help

Jeremy


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 8, 2014)

*Forum Request*

For those interested in our own forum, I have put in a post in the device request thread.  Since we have root (for the Jellybean models) and CWM (of which works for the 10" model as well), we should be a good candidate.  I encourage you to have your say if you haven't already.  Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy27886 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Thanks for your help*



joel.maxuel said:


> For those interested in our own forum, I have put in a post in the device request thread.  Since we have root (for the Jellybean models) and CWM (of which works for the 10" model as well), we should be a good candidate.  I encourage you to have your say if you haven't already.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Please find a way to my memo pad 8 and thanks so much for your time and help!:good:


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 8, 2014)

Jeremy27886 said:


> Please find a way to my memo pad 8 and thanks so much for your time and help!:good:

Click to collapse



Forgot about this method:

http://lifehacker.com/towelroot-roots-android-kitkat-devices-in-one-tap-no-p-1592226618

I know TowelRoot has been tried on last generation (the one I have) and didn't work, maybe it will work for yours?


----------



## Jeremy27886 (Aug 8, 2014)

*I tried to Towelroot and says doesn't support my device which sucks*



joel.maxuel said:


> Forgot about this method:
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/towelroot-roots-android-kitkat-devices-in-one-tap-no-p-1592226618
> 
> *I know TowelRoot has been tried on last generation (the one I have) and didn't work, maybe it will work for yours?*

Click to collapse


*

I tried to Towelroot and says doesn't support my device which sucks, wish there was another method, I want my device rooted so badly! Please keep helping me and thanks for your time and help.

Jeremy*


----------



## Rawb0Ss (Aug 10, 2014)

*ME181C or ME180A or ??*

I am in the process of receiving a $150 card to walmart/sams club from my sero 7 pro warranty. I been checking out tablets around $150-200 range for the last few days. So far I seem to have narrowed it down to the ME181C ($179) or the older ME180A ($199). I dont care about the Nexus without a SD card slot, no hdmi is not a deal breaker for me, and would like to upgrade to the 8" screen. I hear good things on the specs of the Dell Venue's, but I see a lot of bad reviews on multiple sites as well, and honestly I can't stand Dell. Since I am limited to use the gift card at Walmart/Sams, my options are limited.

Since the specs of the 2 tablets are similar, I figured I would go with the newer ME181C and save $20 while doing so. I know its a fresh tablet, but I have yet to find a forum where someone had a successful root on this model. Root is a must have when I use a tablet. I am somewhat worried to pull the trigger on this model, or is it just a matter of time before there is a root method available? Then what are the chances of some roms being created for it? I know it depends on many factors, such as a developer owning or having one of these to play with, etc. 

I see the ME180A can be rooted, so that is a plus for that model, but I am curious why the older model with similar specs cost $20 more. Also if anyone knows offhand if there is any rom activity for this model? I hate when a tablet doesn't have its own forum, hopefully these models get one, even if they are combined in one. Any feedback on my situation or a successful root on the ME181C would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 10, 2014)

Rawb0Ss said:


> I am in the process of receiving a $150 card to walmart/sams club from my sero 7 pro warranty. I been checking out tablets around $150-200 range for the last few days. So far I seem to have narrowed it down to the ME181C ($179) or the older ME180A ($199). ...
> 
> Any feedback on my situation or a successful root on the ME181C would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



I think it all depends on when you want root.  A generic root option for the ME181C is the best one can hope for, and one of those can either be right around the corner, or 3 to 6 months down the road.

If you want root right away, spend the extra $20.

For the rest of it (CWM, ROM's), one has to make the assumption that the two models wouldn't be compatible enough to interchange software.  Thus it is a tug-of-war of which can be the most popular device for the development goodies.  The ME180A had a year head start, and all it got is CWM (which AFAIK does not play well with stock's OTA), no ROM's.  The ME181C may have a better first year - catch up, and exceed the ME180A in developer goodies, but I'm no good in peering into the glass ball.

I know I was watching the ME180A.  When it went down to a price (last month) where I could buy it and a folio case for under $200 (before taxes), I pounced.  I have yet to see the new generation in stores here, but I know it's imminent (and I wasn't into paying full price for something I cannot root).  I'm not sure if I would want to ROM this one if it became available.  XPosed is nice (and this tablet is a candidate), although there is a point, probably when Android M (not a typo) is released when I would say "this Jellybean is getting pretty old ... time to fresh it up".  We'll see...

EDIT:
Just looking up the specs between the ME180A and the ME181C.  The new one uses the Atom processor, which is probably why it is cheaper, but since most Android stuff is ARM, getting developer goodies for Atom may be an uphill battle.  

Curious how the two benchmark.  The old generation has more GHz, but we are comparing apples to oranges.  The rest of the specs look the same.  

I don't know if one could combine the two in the same forum at this point (if we ever get one).  They would definitely have separate Developer sections, much like how they separate 1st-gen and 2nd-gen in the Nexus 7 forum.


----------



## lordgregoire (Aug 19, 2014)

*any updates on the ME181?*

Hey guys, i was wondering if there was any update on rooting the ME181. It would be great if someone could create a custom ROM for it (I wish I could ).

Let me know if I can be of any help!


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 19, 2014)

Was just doing another scour, and although I could not find any free option, I had a conversation that ended with this:



> Ok, great news! Our Root Experts confirmed that we can try rooting your device. Ready?

Click to collapse



I am always skeptical of solution like this (which include a viewer to be installed on your PC to complete the root) - especially since Web of Trust gave them an unsatisfactory score.  Will keep looking...


----------



## lordgregoire (Aug 28, 2014)

*Root me181*

Can noone be our hero?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 29, 2014)

lordgregoire said:


> Can noone be our hero?

Click to collapse



It is a long shot, but:

http://gadgetsacademy.com/root-asus-zenfone-5-kitkat-smartphone-guide/

It's for Asus, for Atom Processor, and for Kitkat.  No warnings not to try it on other devices either.


----------



## TsukasaXIII (Aug 29, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> It is a long shot, but:
> 
> http://gadgetsacademy.com/root-asus-zenfone-5-kitkat-smartphone-guide/
> 
> It's for Asus, for Atom Processor, and for Kitkat.  No warnings not to try it on other devices either.

Click to collapse



program say "Itsonly for zenfone"  and there is no root button(((


----------



## pnin (Aug 30, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> Anyone have experience on this?  Does it work?

Click to collapse




I did it. It works, though it doesn't get much use (no roms or hacks available).

Oh, and I know I'm late to the party, as always... 

P.S.: for those looking for rooting the ME181, *Towelroot* is another option (maybe?): https://towelroot.com/ ...


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 30, 2014)

pnin said:


> I did it. It works, though it doesn't get much use (no roms or hacks available).
> 
> Oh, and I know I'm late to the party, as always...

Click to collapse



Good to know, thanks.  Was thinking of installing it as a fallback for GravityBox, but even then I would only be in stalling GravityBox for two features...battery indicator with percentage and statusbar swipe for brightness.  Neither are important enough to bother with right now.



pnin said:


> P.S.: for those looking for rooting the ME181, *Towelroot* is another option (maybe?): https://towelroot.com/ ...

Click to collapse



TowelRoot had been tried...



Jeremy27886 said:


> I tried to Towelroot and says doesn't support my device which sucks, wish there was another method (...)

Click to collapse



Atom complicates things.


----------



## pnin (Aug 30, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> TowelRoot had been tried...

Click to collapse




I see -- I read most, but not all of the thread, that should teach me... (I'm not knowledgeable enough to suggest modstrings: https://towelroot.com/modstrings.html)

What about *FramaRoot* then? (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37508806) :fingers-crossed:


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 30, 2014)

pnin said:


> I see -- I read most, but not all of the thread, that should teach me... (I'm not knowledgeable enough to suggest modstrings: https://towelroot.com/modstrings.html)
> 
> What about *FramaRoot* then? (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=37508806) :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I forgot about FramaRoot, it just might work...



> *Compatibility for Qualcomm devices (Gandalf exploit only) :*
> 
> ASUS Memopad FHD 10 LTE
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone want to give it a go?


----------



## TmobileJunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> I forgot about FramaRoot, it just might work...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to give it a go?

Click to collapse



Farma root on my ME181C didn't work with the Aragon exploit and I don't see an option for the Gandalf exploit a few others made mention of. 

If anyone can help with this situation, it'd be greatly appreciated. I don't want to push a custom ROM, but I would like root access to the device much like so many others !


----------



## MrTomLegit (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't we have to unlock the bootloader first before we can get to root?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 31, 2014)

MrTomLegit said:


> Don't we have to unlock the bootloader first before we can get to root?

Click to collapse



Didn't have to with last-gen (ME180A), unless it was part of Kingo's process.  Don't imagine current-gen (ME181C) would stray from that (even though rooting app/process is different and yet to be determined).  Hope this helps.


----------



## MrTomLegit (Aug 31, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> Didn't have to with last-gen (ME180A), unless it was part of Kingo's process.  Don't imagine current-gen (ME181C) would stray from that (even though rooting app/process is different and yet to be determined).  Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



Interesting. Every other device I have rooted needed an unlocked bootloader. Do you think we will see root on this device at all, with it being a 64bit Intel platform?

Sent from my K011


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 31, 2014)

MrTomLegit said:


> Interesting. Every other device I have rooted needed an unlocked bootloader. Do you think we will see root on this device at all, with it being a 64bit Intel platform?
> 
> Sent from my K011

Click to collapse



I knew it was Intel, but I didn't realize it was 64-bit.  That would complicate things as well.  But if Asus keeps using Intel chips (e.g. Zenfone 5), a generic root is bound to come out eventually.

Apparently there is a root available, unless the shady for-pay people (YMMV, but I call them shady because they want to install a viewer on your PC) are being even shadier (and lying they have the solution)...


----------



## MrTomLegit (Aug 31, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> I knew it was Intel, but I didn't realize it was 64-bit.  That would complicate things as well.  But if Asus keeps using Intel chips (e.g. Zenfone 5), a generic root is bound to come out eventually.
> 
> Apparently there is a root available, unless the shady for-pay people (YMMV, but I call them shady because they want to install a viewer on your PC) are being even shadier (and lying they have the solution)...

Click to collapse



Yeah I was a bit surprised to see that it was 64-bit. I'm not sure why that is needed for a tablet that has 1gig of RAM. Still the fact that there are some other phones with the chipset means that there is hope.


----------



## spiderx_mm (Sep 1, 2014)

MrTomLegit said:


> Yeah I was a bit surprised to see that it was 64-bit. I'm not sure why that is needed for a tablet that has 1gig of RAM. Still the fact that there are some other phones with the chipset means that there is hope.

Click to collapse



Maybe I'm too optimistic, but 64bits processor means only one name to mention. "Android L"


----------



## MrTomLegit (Sep 1, 2014)

spiderx_mm said:


> Maybe I'm too optimistic, but 64bits processor means only one name to mention. "Android L"

Click to collapse



I would rather have root than "L" any day. But I see this as a real possibility considering this tablet came out so recently.

Sent from my K011


----------



## pnin (Sep 1, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> Didn't have to with last-gen (ME180A), unless it was part of Kingo's process.

Click to collapse




I can confirm that -- I just used *Kingo* to root my device without any further ados...


----------



## lordgregoire (Sep 2, 2014)

pnin said:


> I can confirm that -- I just used *Kingo* to root my device without any further ados...

Click to collapse



You mean you rooted your 180 or 181?


----------



## pnin (Sep 2, 2014)

lordgregoire said:


> You mean you rooted your 180 or 181?

Click to collapse




Please, read my OP again -- it wouldn't make a lot of sense confirming root on a ME180A from a ME181C, would it?


----------



## t68kv (Sep 3, 2014)

*Root APK.*

This should work also for ME181c Memopad 8 devices.

http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/09/download-rootzenfone-142r.html

Credits to shakalaca.


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## lordgregoire (Sep 3, 2014)

*2nd alternative?*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/asus-memo-7-me176cx-t2814046/page14﻿


It claims that due to the same architecture as the Zenfone, this should help root the ME181 too


----------



## spiderx_mm (Sep 6, 2014)

t68kv said:


> This should work also for ME181c Memopad 8 devices.
> 
> http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/09/download-rootzenfone-142r.html
> 
> Credits to shakalaca.

Click to collapse



Confirmed it work. I just rooted my ME181C


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Sep 6, 2014)

*Congrats!*



spiderx_mm said:


> > This should work also for ME181c Memopad 8 devices.
> >
> > http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/...fone-142r.html
> >
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I *knew* there was promise in the Zenfone root, it was just too bad I could only find the device specific version at the time (Zenfone 5).

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Ashwani890 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thry this ..go to shuame.com click green android logo..download it on your android 
.run it...


----------



## fake_japanese_guy (Sep 9, 2014)

can confirm.. this works.

successfully removed all bloat from memopad 181c


----------



## pnin (Sep 11, 2014)

fake_japanese_guy said:


> successfully removed all bloat from memopad 181c

Click to collapse




Have you done a Nandroid backup or such? Careful there, when I did the same on a previously owned MemoPad 7, I lost all OTA updating capability... 

Now for general info and regarding the OT device, here's a couple of pointers to ROM threads for other ASUS devices that might be viable foundations for alternatives for our MemoPad 8 -- although I wouldn't even know where to begin with that...



[UNOFFICIAL] [4.4.4] *Cyanogenmod 11.0 for ME301T*
 

```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2761757
```


*OmniROM for ASUS MeMO Pad Smart* (ME301T)


```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2627965
```


[ME301T] *Beanstalk 4.4.4*


```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2675829
```


There are many other interesting threads for both *kernel* and *recovery* options in the "TF300T Development Forum":


```
http://forum.xda-developers.com/transformer-tf300t/development[/URL]
```


----------



## MrTomLegit (Sep 15, 2014)

Can confirm the root method works. Got tricksterMOD installed, upped my read ahead a bit and changed io scheduler to deadline. 

Sent from my K011


----------



## yeswap (Oct 13, 2014)

MrTomLegit said:


> Can confirm the root method works. Got tricksterMOD installed, upped my read ahead a bit and changed io scheduler to deadline.
> 
> Sent from my K011

Click to collapse



I'm having no luck rooting my ME181C with ROOT ZenFone 1.4.r or any other version (I think I tried them all). I turn off WiFi and and turn on Airplane mode, run ROOT Zenfone and get "Failed.." every time.

I think ASUS must have patched the exploit. My tablet came with build number BBY-3.02.23.150 044000240_201404181021 As anyone found a root tool that works with that version?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Oct 13, 2014)

yeswap said:


> I'm having no luck rooting my ME181C with ROOT ZenFone 1.4.r or any other version (I think I tried them all). I turn off WiFi and and turn on Airplane mode, run ROOT Zenfone and get "Failed.." every time.
> 
> I think ASUS must have patched the exploit. My tablet came with build number BBY-3.02.23.150 044000240_201404181021 As anyone found a root tool that works with that version?

Click to collapse



Build Number looks fine.  If it said August instead of April, I would be questionable.
Did you allow the device to firmware update before attempting rooting?  If so, that later version could have spoiled the exploit.
I don't have the same model so I think that's the best I can offer.

Sent from my LG-D520 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ruger94 (Oct 13, 2014)

yeswap said:


> I'm having no luck rooting my ME181C with ROOT ZenFone 1.4.r or any other version (I think I tried them all). I turn off WiFi and and turn on Airplane mode, run ROOT Zenfone and get "Failed.." every time.
> 
> I think ASUS must have patched the exploit. My tablet came with build number BBY-3.02.23.150 044000240_201404181021 As anyone found a root tool that works with that version?

Click to collapse



I updated to latest firmware as of Sept. 16, I was already rooted and it stuck thru update no problems...build WW-3.1.23.172...I rooted with rzf vers.  1.6r not sure if that is later vers. Than you...

S3 running someone else's ROM


----------



## yeswap (Oct 13, 2014)

ruger94 said:


> I updated to latest firmware as of Sept. 16, I was already rooted and it stuck thru update no problems...build WW-3.1.23.172...I rooted with rzf vers.  1.6r not sure if that is later vers. Than you...
> 
> S3 running someone else's ROM

Click to collapse



Thanks, do you have a link to RZF 1.6r? The latest I've found is i.4.6r which doesn't work. 

My build number starts with BBY but yours starts with WW. I wonder if that has anything to do with my inability to root. My tablet doesn't seem to have the Demo program installed that RZF relies on. I can't invoke the demo using the calculator code. After I enter the code I get the alert  warning  that starting the demo app will wipe all my data but when I press OK nothing happens. Maybe only WW builds have the demo app.

---------- Post added at 12:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------




joel.maxuel said:


> Build Number looks fine.  If it said August instead of April, I would be questionable.
> Did you allow the device to firmware update before attempting rooting?  If so, that later version could have spoiled the exploit.
> I don't have the same model so I think that's the best I can offer.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D520 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 I did run install a firmware update last month. But I tried to root with ROOT ZenFone before the update and it didn't work then either. I'm now getting a prompt for a new update, BBY_user_3.1.23.172_20140917 but I have not installed that one.


----------



## ruger94 (Oct 13, 2014)

yeswap said:


> Thanks, do you have a link to RZF 1.6r? The latest I've found is i.4.6r which doesn't work.
> 
> My build number starts with BBY but yours starts with WW. I wonder if that has anything to do with my inability to root. My tablet doesn't seem to have the Demo program installed that RZF relies on. I can't invoke the demo using the calculator code. After I enter the code I get the alert  warning  that starting the demo app will wipe all my data but when I press OK nothing happens. Maybe only WW builds have the demo app.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So sorry, typo...it's 1.4.6r...my apologizes...

S3 running someone else's ROM


----------



## yeswap (Oct 13, 2014)

Ashwani890 said:


> Thry this ..go to shuame.com click green android logo..download it on your android
> .run it...

Click to collapse



Shaume did not work for me .


----------



## rinxas (Nov 4, 2014)

Has there been any development regarding root on ME181C ?


----------



## ddkwddkw (Nov 5, 2014)

*CWM memopad hd8*



daymz said:


> I'll try to root my MeMO Pad 8 (ME180A) tonight.  If I'm successful, I'll try and send you the ASUSBrowser.apk
> 
> I will also try to install CWM-based Recovery for MeMO Pad 8/10 updated a few days ago, as found here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 5, 2014)

ddkwddkw said:


> Dears,
> I looks for the way to CWM my Memo pad 8. I want to backup the stock rom and delete some apk. any suggestion pls
> 
> tks

Click to collapse



Assuming you have the ME180A (and not the ME181C or the ME581CL) you can get CWM by going here:

http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/memopad/

From there, save the image to the root of the internal SD.  Then run the following ADB commands (or open a terminal emulator and skip the first line):


```
adb shell
busybox dd if=/dev/block/platform/emmc/by-name/recovery of=/sdcard/recovery_stock.img bs=16384 conv=sync,fsync
busybox dd if=/sdcard/recovery_cwm.img of=/dev/block/platform/emmc/by-name/recovery bs=16384 conv=sync,fsync
reboot recovery
```

This also creates a backup of stock in case you ever need to go back (to say, install an OTA - this CWM won't install them for you).  The website has a few other methods of installation, but this one looks the most safest.  Hope this helps.


----------



## pnin (Nov 5, 2014)

ddkwddkw said:


> I looks for the way to CWM my Memo pad 8. I want to backup the stock rom and delete some apk. any suggestion pls

Click to collapse



Intel or Rockchip -- which version is your device? Won't advance much without that info...

@joel.maxuel: didn't see your post -- excellent answer... ​


----------



## ddkwddkw (Nov 5, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> Assuming you have the ME180A (and not the ME181C or the ME581CL) you can get CWM by going here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank info. 
I have read this website but certain on statement "2.get temporary root". Should I need to root the HD8 before the install the CWM recovery ? Suppose KingoApp Root can do it ?

" /sdcard/recovery_cwm.img" should refer to internal memory, not the external SD card. After the adb command, is the tab go to recovery mode already or it will reboot again. If I need to boot in CWM mode again later, press power and vol + key together ? 

thks again and I am only the beginner on root. 

Is the adb work on win 7 64 bit ?



---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:46 PM ----------




joel.maxuel said:


> Assuming you have the ME180A (and not the ME181C or the ME581CL) you can get CWM by going here:
> 
> 
> From there, save the image to the root of the internal SD.  Then run the following ADB commands (or open a terminal emulator and skip the first line):
> ...

Click to collapse





pnin said:


> Intel or Rockchip -- which version is your device? Won't advance much without that info...
> 
> @joel.maxuel: didn't see your post -- excellent answer... ​

Click to collapse



ME180A please and tks


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 5, 2014)

ddkwddkw said:


> Thank info.
> I have read this website but certain on statement "2.get temporary root". Should I need to root the HD8 before the install the CWM recovery ? Suppose KingoApp Root can do it ?
> 
> " /sdcard/recovery_cwm.img" should refer to internal memory, not the external SD card. After the adb command, is the tab go to recovery mode already or it will reboot again. If I need to boot in CWM mode again later, press power and vol + key together ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Kingo will do it (what I used).  If you don't want root after getting CWM (don't know of any scenario why), you can always unroot.

You are correct that /sdcard/ pointed to the internal SD.  The adb command opens up a shell for the remaining three commands, the last of which will reboot into recovery.  If you don't want to reboot just yet, you don't have to issue the command.  The key combo to access recovery is holding down the Vol+ button while powering on (whether you have to hold the Vol+ button until you get the Asus logo remains to be seen, but it is something to keep in mind).

For ADB (and likely rooting), you will need Android drivers.  The below package will install those drivers (plus the ADB executable).  Just open a command prompt for running these apps first (type cmd in the start menu).  This all should work with Win7, just try to avoid any USB3.0 slots on your PC.

http://dottech.org/21534/how-to-ins...ows-computer-for-use-with-your-android-phone/


----------



## ddkwddkw (Nov 6, 2014)

Dears

Thanks so much. Information is clear to me and just success the kingo.  

But it fails on the CWM process in command "busybox dd if=/ ................................." and say "permission denied". 

I check the root is success with using root checker and no idea in this area. Anyone can support.

thks


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## ddkwddkw (Nov 6, 2014)

Dears, 

fail on the following and please help

dd: can't open '/dev/block/platform/emmc/by-name/recovery' : Permission denied


----------



## ddkwddkw (Nov 6, 2014)

daymz said:


> I'll try to root my MeMO Pad 8 (ME180A) tonight.  If I'm successful, I'll try and send you the ASUSBrowser.apk
> 
> I will also try to install CWM-based Recovery for MeMO Pad 8/10 updated a few days ago, as found here:
> http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/memopad/

Click to collapse



Dears

Do you success on CWM and I fail on it with "permission denied" with using ADB command

Can help ?

tks


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 6, 2014)

ddkwddkw said:


> Dears
> 
> Do you success on CWM and I fail on it with "permission denied" with using ADB command
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Will try this myself (I am rooted, but did not try CWM as I was waiting for the OTA to be finished with first) and get back to you.  There should be a developer setting to include ADB in root access, but I am away from my device right now.

UPDATE: Works for me.  On the way home I was thinking I should have added the "su" command after opening the shell.  Revised procedure is as follows:


```
adb shell
su
busybox dd if=/dev/block/platform/emmc/by-name/recovery of=/sdcard/recovery_stock.img bs=16384 conv=sync,fsync
busybox dd if=/sdcard/recovery_cwm.img of=/dev/block/platform/emmc/by-name/recovery bs=16384 conv=sync,fsync
reboot recovery
```

Remember to make a copy of your original (stock) recovery on your PC, just in case you have to factory wipe for any reason.

Now with a backup, I am comfortable enough for BusyBox (thanks for the nudge)!


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 7, 2014)

Hmm, interesting.  A few reboots later, I wanted to go in via the vol-up method, and I get a recovery (Andy laying down) with the message "no command".  I think I was looking at stock. Is this thing persistent, or does the tablet take it back to stock every so often?

Interesting too, I tried to access the bootloader (via shell), and it turned my device off (had a hard minute turning it back on).  Did I bung something up?

UPDATE:

Upon reading some more, the boot loader quirk may be normal, as no output is displayed.  As for CWM, I may need to unlock the bootloader:

http://androtab.info/memopad/fastboot/

Sent from my Asus MeMO Pad 8"

UPDATE (again):

Just unlocked fastboot and reinstalled CWM.  It seems a full reboot after entering CWM restores recovery back to stock, assuming I knew what stock looked like to begin with.  So fastboot has no effect, there must be something else I am missing out on.


----------



## ddkwddkw (Nov 7, 2014)

daymz said:


> I'll try to root my MeMO Pad 8 (ME180A) tonight.  If I'm successful, I'll try and send you the ASUSBrowser.apk
> 
> I will also try to install CWM-based Recovery for MeMO Pad 8/10 updated a few days ago, as found here:
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 7, 2014)

ddkwddkw said:


> sound good. I will try to add the "su" for adb command tonight.
> 
> To running the offical recovery mode, my procedures as following,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Am able to confirm via above ... 3e recovery, v4.2.31.
Now, to figure out how to make CWM persistent...


----------



## ddkwddkw (Nov 7, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> Thanks.  Am able to confirm via above ... 3e recovery, v4.2.31.
> Now, to figure out how to make CWM persistent...

Click to collapse



Tks so much. Done already.

A stupid question is whether I can use adb command go back the original 3e recovery as following.

busybox dd if=/sdcard/stock_recovery.img of=/dev/block/platform/emmc/by-name/recovery bs=16384 conv=sync,fsync

next stage should work for the Tant Backup to remove those uncessary apk such Zinio, press reader etc

appreciate to your helps


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 7, 2014)

ddkwddkw said:


> Tks so much. Done already.
> 
> A stupid question is whether I can use adb command go back the original 3e recovery as following.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That command looks correct, it will return your recovery to stock 3e.  I am curious if you will have to even issue the command (be the safe option to issue it anyway), or will yours revert automatically as well...

By the way, I tweeted Androtab about my predicament, and they replied back "you should see some text which asks like 'disable stock recovery restoring?' when try to reboot from CWM".  I didn't see this so I am wondering if it is an option under advanced.  They also assured that unlocking is not needed.
@pnin, your sig says that you are using CWM.  How did you make it not revert back to stock?


----------



## ddkwddkw (Nov 8, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> Thanks.  Am able to confirm via above ... 3e recovery, v4.2.31.
> Now, to figure out how to make CWM persistent...

Click to collapse





joel.maxuel said:


> That command looks correct, it will return your recovery to stock 3e.  I am curious if you will have to even issue the command (be the safe option to issue it anyway), or will yours revert automatically as well...
> 
> By the way, I tweeted Androtab about my predicament, and they replied back "you should see some text which asks like 'disable stock recovery restoring?' when try to reboot from CWM".  I didn't see this so I am wondering if it is an option under advanced.  They also assured that unlocking is not needed.

Click to collapse



I try the CWM also, with using the power / Vol + keys together. I direct to CWM menu without any choice. My version is asus-kool-tw_user_3.1.0.42

I see the youtube that others boot to recovery menu is different to me. While it is starting, 3 scroll menu such normal boot, fastboot etc is shown. It is dfferent to me also. 

APP2SD is not success on HD8 and give up already. Unless you format your SD card for the ext2 partition and not stable as stated in other discussion thread. Now I run the program with using the RAM size in 5xx something and it is fine to me right now.

Tks for your help and look the OTA updated to 4.3 in soon. I don't think HD8 is good for 4.4 with only 1G RAM config.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 8, 2014)

ddkwddkw said:


> I try the CWM also, with using the power / Vol + keys together. I direct to CWM menu without any choice. My version is asus-kool-tw_user_3.1.0.42
> 
> I see the youtube that others boot to recovery menu is different to me. While it is starting, 3 scroll menu such normal boot, fastboot etc is shown. It is dfferent to me also.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I use the WW version.

The thing about the YouTube videos is that I could only find them for the 7" models.  Not really an apprporiate comparison.

I use Link2SD on my phone, has been very stable.  I wouldn't put a launcher or well used app on SD, but it helps out.  You will need to partition your SD card for a ext2 partition (after the normal data partition).  Can do all this with gparted on a live linux cd.

I didn't think this tablet was going past 4.2.2.  Could you send a link of the upgrade schedule?  As long as they don't break USB OTG, I am okay with any version (with forewarning).  As for RAM, KitKat is supposed to be a little easier on it.

Sent from my LG-D520 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pnin (Nov 12, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> I didn't think this tablet was going past 4.2.2.  Could you send a link of the upgrade schedule?

Click to collapse




I'm keenly interested in an updated ROM, too. It's a pity to watch such a fine product go to waste for lack of manufacturer support...


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 12, 2014)

pnin said:


> I'm keenly interested in an updated ROM, too. It's a pity to watch such a fine product go to waste for lack of manufacturer support...

Click to collapse



Well, I am quite fine with a stock 4.2.2 (for now).  4.3.1 may be worthwhile.  I hear Kitkat wrecks USB OTG support, and if we had Lollipop, it would mean we could no longer use XPosed add-ons (due to the conflict with ART).

Custom ROM on the other hand (like CyanogenMod, or Carbon) I could go with newer no problem.


----------



## pnin (Nov 12, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> ```
> 
> ```

Click to collapse




I'll trust your judgement on that, *joel.maxuel*. 

What I have to say is that my MEMO 8 is feeling slugish compared to other devices I use. Unjustifiably so, since appart from the firmware, nothing in the platform seems to explain it...


----------



## alucard_ (Nov 14, 2014)

theres a new firmware update for memo pad 8 me181c 

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 15, 2014)

For anyone interested, here is the kernel code - if someone wanted to do a custom kernel or recovery (besides one for the ME180 already) for the ...

ME180A:
https://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_HD_8_ME180A/HelpDesk_Download/

ME181C:
http://www.asus.com/ca-en/supportonly/ASUS MeMO Pad ME181C/HelpDesk_Download/

ME581C:
http://www.asus.com/ca-en/supportonly/ASUS MeMO Pad 8 (ME581C)/HelpDesk_download/

ME581CL:
http://www.asus.com/ca-en/supportonly/ASUS MeMO Pad 8 (ME581CL)/HelpDesk_download/

Interestingly, there is no WW firmware for the older model (ME180A) available.

Sent from my LG-D520 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tasky_yo (Nov 18, 2014)

*Asus MeMo Pad 8 ME181CX*

I just bought my *Asus MeMo Pad 8 ME181CX (k011)* tablet and I can't find a root method anywhere! PLEASE someone help me out, I seriously have tried everything !:crying: (and yes it's a ME181CX, I haven't typed it wrong)


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Nov 18, 2014)

tasky_yo said:


> I just bought my *Asus MeMo Pad 8 ME181CX (k011)* tablet and I can't find a root method anywhere! PLEASE someone help me out, I seriously have tried everything !:crying: (and yes it's a ME181CX, I haven't typed it wrong)

Click to collapse



This didn't work?  Weird.  It was for the K011's as well.  Are you sporting a newer Android (than 4.4.2)?


----------



## tasky_yo (Nov 18, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> Weird.  It was for the K011's as well.  Are you sporting a newer Android (than 4.4.2)?

Click to collapse



Nope. It set my tablet on demo mode and I had to perform factory reset. And yes I'm running 4.4.2.


----------



## pnin (Nov 19, 2014)

joel.maxuel said:


> @pnin, your sig says that you are using CWM.  How did you make it not revert back to stock?

Click to collapse




So sorry, only now did I see your question and, as I don't have the device with me, haven't had a chance to test which recovery I really have now -- talk to you later... 

EDIT: just retried to get into recovery and every thing looks normal in my device, I get modified *CWM 6.0.4.7* as expected. 

Are you sure you followed those Androidinfo instructions correctly? Or you might want to try the *Quick Boot* app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.siriusapplications.quickboot) to get into recovery -- at least, that's what I use...

BTW, I'm now running *Nova Launcher* as default launcher and the overall device sluggishness has visibly improved.


----------



## fishonatree (Nov 22, 2014)

*please help*



tasky_yo said:


> Nope. It set my tablet on demo mode and I had to perform factory reset. And yes I'm running 4.4.2.

Click to collapse





tasky_yo said:


> I just bought my *Asus MeMo Pad 8 ME181CX (k011)* tablet and I can't find a root method anywhere! PLEASE someone help me out, I seriously have tried everything !:crying: (and yes it's a ME181CX, I haven't typed it wrong)

Click to collapse



Yes I have the same problem as you. And my tablet is also ME181CX.
Can anyone help?
By the way, my tablet has so much problems with the battery drain, sometimes it's the Android OS, Android System, Google Service, Google Play Store... When I open the battery usage and click to the app, it showed that they "Keep awake" all the time that I set the tab in stand by mode. They take turn to drain the battery every time I restart or even reset factory the tablet.  I tried all the ways I found on Google but they just don't work at all. And one more thing, the problem seems to be not going to appear when I turn on the tablet, it's just when I put it in stand by mode.
Do you guys know how to fix it? 
Thank you


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## pnin (Nov 24, 2014)

fishonatree said:


> By the way, my tablet has so much problems with the battery drain, sometimes it's the Android OS, Android System, Google Service, Google Play Store... When I open the battery usage and click to the app, it showed that they "Keep awake" all the time that I set the tab in stand by mode. They take turn to drain the battery every time I restart or even reset factory the tablet.  I tried all the ways I found on Google but they just don't work at all. And one more thing, the problem seems to be not going to appear when I turn on the tablet, it's just when I put it in stand by mode.
> Do you guys know how to fix it?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry, mate, I don't have that same device, so there is little I can really contribute.

First of all, you might have a defective device and, if it is still under warranty, you could be able to RMA.

If not and in case you haven't tried them yet, you could give *Greenify* or *Wakelock Detector* a go.

Voiding that, the only other way would be to root your device and restrain/remove/update the culprit apps -- but a lot of people appear to not being lucky with rooting on recent devices...


----------



## wified (Nov 26, 2014)

*RootZenPhone 1.4.6.4r rooted K011 (both .148 and .172)*

Just purchased a new Asus MEMO Pad 8 ME181C (K011) with WW.xxx.148 firmware. (I didn't write down the xxx numbers.)

Applied RootZenPhone 1.4.6.4r to above firmware.
http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/10/download-rootzenfone-1464r-apk.html

Confirmed root with Root Check Pro
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=927629

Manually applied updated firmware V3.1.23.172 For WW - and I lost root with this.
http://www.asus.com/us/Tablets/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_8_ME181C/HelpDesk_Download/

Had to reapply above RootZenPhone, and confirmed root with Root Check Pro.

Next: use Titanium Pro to freeze many apps:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57008331&postcount=1085

Prevent battery drain:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=56872658&postcount=1052

Prevent Deep Sleep problem:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55291760&postcount=29

Use FolderMount to move data-heavy app data to 64gb external SD card:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192122


----------



## mossholderm (Dec 1, 2014)

*Crashy*

Hey everyone,
     I got one of these tablets (ME181C-A1-BK) for my wife, and she's complaining that after a few hours of use, the apps start getting crashy. Has anyone else seen this? Any pointers on resolving it?
     Things I have tried:

Reformatted the cache partition
Checked for firmware updates, and applied them.

     Thanks!
          --Matt


----------



## pnin (Dec 1, 2014)

wified said:


> ...
> 
> Manually applied updated firmware V3.1.23.172 For WW - and I lost root with this.
> http://www.asus.com/us/Tablets/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_8_ME181C/HelpDesk_Download/

Click to collapse



Would very much appreciate if you could detail how you did this -- and I bet I'm not alone... 

Sent from my K00L using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Dec 2, 2014)

pnin said:


> Would very much appreciate if you could detail how you did this -- and I bet I'm not alone...
> 
> Sent from my K00L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wouldn't try with yours @pnin, due to conflicting firmwares (ME180A vs. ME181C).
Unfortunately for us, the only versions available for our tablets are CN and JP locales.  No WW.


----------



## wified (Dec 2, 2014)

*Here's how to find firmware*



joel.maxuel said:


> I wouldn't try with yours @pnin, due to conflicting firmwares (ME180A vs. ME181C).
> Unfortunately for us, the only versions available for our tablets are CN and JP locales.  No WW.

Click to collapse



Go to this site:
http://www.asus.com/us/Tablets_Mobile/Memo_Pad_Products/

Select your Memo Pad, then Support, then Drivers, Firmware. As noted, only download the version that applies to your specific Memo Pad.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Dec 2, 2014)

wified said:


> Go to this site:
> http://www.asus.com/us/Tablets_Mobile/Memo_Pad_Products/
> 
> Select your Memo Pad, then Support, then Drivers, Firmware. As noted, only download the version that applies to your specific Memo Pad.

Click to collapse



Yeah, been there a few times for the ME180A:

http://www.asus.com/us/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_HD_8_ME180A/HelpDesk_Download/

The only firmware available for this tablet is the JP and CN versions, not WW (as noted before).


----------



## SONiX-GERMANY (Dec 2, 2014)

I've got this crappy, laggy tablet too. Rooted, freezed all Asus apps, installed Supercharger V6 and there was no speedup. Changed governor to "interactive" and tried to optimize everything possible, i'm really not a newbie. I get about 24000 points in Antutu, but the ingame performance is so terrible, it's crazy. This thing has a quad 1,6 GHz and i really don't know why the hell it's sooo laggy.

Anyways, this seems to be the correct link to the latest stock FW.
READ the .pdf, it's important.

www.asus.com/microsite/demo/MeMO_Pad8.htm

Sent from my K00L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Dec 2, 2014)

SONiX-GERMANY said:


> Anyways, this seems to be the correct link to the latest stock FW.
> READ the .pdf, it's important.
> 
> www.asus.com/microsite/demo/MeMO_Pad8.htm
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't call it latest, as the link I posted earlier has v3.x, whereas these ones are v2.x.  What gets me (and I read the PDF a while ago), is that the guide assumes that you have a fully up-and-running device to run the firmware.  Not sure if that is the case for both sites, I have a sneaking suspicion that the one I linked to earlier has a way in fastboot.  I just don't know how.  There has got to be an emergency flash back to stock, right?

If not, then noone will risk developing ROMs (as a soft-brick would be as good as a hard brick) for this device.


----------



## piskr (Dec 4, 2014)

I can confirm that the rooting method  1.4.6.4r worked for my Memo Pad 8 (ME181C)  too.


----------



## burakJimmy (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey guys i have a problem. Even though i rooted my device when I try to move an app to sd card it dosen't let me to do it.  Why? I have an Asus memo pad 8 k011.


----------



## aneesathil (Dec 12, 2014)

hello guys, any way to flash stock rom? cwm or any custom recoveries available?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Dec 12, 2014)

aneesathil said:


> hello guys, any way to flash stock rom? cwm or any custom recoveries available?

Click to collapse



CWM (based) only for the ME180A:
http://androtab.info/clockworkmod/memopad/

There is no ROM development (that I know of), probably due to that the only back-to-stock option assumes a working ROM.


----------



## aneesathil (Dec 13, 2014)

and does 181c has a scratch resistant glass on screen ? does it come with a screen protector?


----------



## aneesathil (Dec 13, 2014)

*lollipop*

lollipop! For memo pad 181c!

http://www.rom-lollipop.org/mp3-0/asus-memo-pad-8-me181c-6413.html

Check if it works for you.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Dec 13, 2014)

aneesathil said:


> lollipop! For memo pad 181c!
> 
> http://www.rom-lollipop.org/mp3-0/asus-memo-pad-8-me181c-6413.html
> 
> Check if it works for you.

Click to collapse



That page is weird.  To click on one of the links (besides the download ones), the HREF points to the same page.  Try it.
Further, it says the tutorial cites from XDA, but it doesn't provide the actual source.  
I have the older ME180A but I question the validity of this page.

By the way, there is a similar one for the ME180A:

http://levelof.blogspot.ca/2014/10/upgradeupdate-memo-pad-8-me180a-to-50.html

Comments are the same too (just a little re-written).

TL;DR...I don't trust these.


----------



## bdogan1912 (Dec 13, 2014)

tasky_yo said:


> Nope. It set my tablet on demo mode and I had to perform factory reset. And yes I'm running 4.4.2.

Click to collapse



*Same thing happened me. Tried 3 times. No luck, still waiting for someone to successful root ME181CX. It's good tablet except internal storage.*


----------



## Soccerdad91016 (Dec 15, 2014)

wified said:


> Just purchased a new Asus MEMO Pad 8 ME181C (K011) with WW.xxx.148 firmware. (I didn't write down the xxx numbers.)
> 
> Applied RootZenPhone 1.4.6.4r to above firmware.
> http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/10/download-rootzenfone-1464r-apk.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Just got my 181C in the mail today, and was able to run through the root and OTA update with no issues. I sprang for the Pro version of SuperSU a while back so was able to keep root through the OTA upgrade.


----------



## Tiger62651 (Dec 17, 2014)

Yeah after trying the ZenRoot APK and the Kingpo Root I can't get my K011 rooted.  Its pain cause the launcher doesn't allow others so figured I would root and force it.


----------



## alucard_ (Dec 17, 2014)

*asus memo pad 8 me181c*

new firmware update for memo pad 8 me181c v3.1.23.189 

anyone knows where can i check the lists for the new update? tnx


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## bdogan1912 (Dec 19, 2014)

Tiger62651 said:


> Yeah after trying the ZenRoot APK and the Kingpo Root I can't get my K011 rooted.  Its pain cause the launcher doesn't allow others so figured I would root and force it.

Click to collapse


*Same here. Tablet came with ****loads of bloatware that i need to remove but for ME181CX the whole XDA didnt found any root method...*


----------



## wified (Dec 19, 2014)

*RootZenPhone 1.4.6.4r on .189?*



alucard_ said:


> new firmware update for memo pad 8 me181c v3.1.23.189

Click to collapse



Anyone try to root this new firmware on the ME181C? It's not available for manual download, only OTA for now.

I did see that root has failed on ME181CX with .183 in 2 comments:

http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/10/download-rootzenfone-1464r-apk.html#more

But that has nothing to do with .189 update for ME818C.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2014)

What is the last Firmware for the ME581C that can be rooted with zenroot? And is it possible to flash an old FW to the tablet?

Thanks


----------



## alwayskumar (Dec 20, 2014)

*Check this*



petenatas said:


> Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.
> 
> The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.
> 
> Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.

Click to collapse



http://rootinghub.com/root-asus-memo-pad-8-me181c/


----------



## Tiger62651 (Dec 20, 2014)

alwayskumar said:


> http://rootinghub.com/root-asus-memo-pad-8-me181c/

Click to collapse



Doesn't work for me, Tried both versions one listed there and the other.


----------



## FunkeeC (Dec 20, 2014)

checking in to confirm that the RootZenFone-1.4.6 worked to root my K011 on .189 . Root is working and have installed titanium backup and adaway.


----------



## aneesathil (Dec 22, 2014)

any adb drivers?? anyway to unbrick memopad 8 me181c?


----------



## wified (Dec 24, 2014)

FunkeeC said:


> checking in to confirm that the RootZenFone-1.4.6 worked to root my K011 on .189 . Root is working and have installed titanium backup and adaway.

Click to collapse



OTA update from rooted (RootZenFone 1.4.6.4) .172 to .189 -- success -- did not lose root, according to Root Checker Pro.


----------



## Tiger62651 (Dec 26, 2014)

Although I got the updates 172, 183 and 189 and each time i tried all methods of root and none work.  But the upside is by 189 I was finally able to change the launcher, downfall still no root and can't block ads or remove bloatware.


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Dec 30, 2014)

*Nothing works to root me181c (K011)*



Tiger62651 said:


> Although I got the updates 172, 183 and 189 and each time i tried all methods of root and none work.  But the upside is by 189 I was finally able to change the launcher, downfall still no root and can't block ads or remove bloatware.

Click to collapse



I have tried all the different rooting applications suggested,  Kingoapp, RootZenFone, nothing works to root my tablet.  My build number is BBY-3.0.23.150.  Also I cannot change from the standard ZenUI Asus Launcher to the Nova Launcher.  When I select the Nova Launcher in the settings screen, it never changes off of the Asus launcher.  Has anyone had any luck rooting the device with the same build that I have?  If so, could you please leave a detailed explanation of what you did to get the device rooted.  I see that users are saying that the above mentioned apps work to root the device, however in no cases is it working for me.  I have USB debugging enabled....


----------



## Samlock (Dec 30, 2014)

alwayskumar said:


> <<rootinghub website, can't post links>>

Click to collapse



Worked perfectly for me - ME181C WW-3.1.23.163.

Is there anything worth updating for in the latest OTAs? Since I've got root now, I'm not sure if it's worth updating?


----------



## et1ssgmiller (Dec 30, 2014)

Samlock said:


> Worked perfectly for me - ME181C WW-3.1.23.163.
> 
> Is there anything worth updating for in the latest OTAs? Since I've got root now, I'm not sure if it's worth updating?

Click to collapse



I have heard that the root applications don't work with BBY-xxx builds, only WW-xxxx.  So unless I can flash new firmware of the WW type, I may be out of luck.


----------



## NOxplode (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello everyone!
I am new to tablets and tomorrow i ll receive the ME181CX model.I ve read the entire thread but i cant figure out if the ME181CX is different from the ME181C.
Thanks in advance


----------



## tasky_yo (Jan 3, 2015)

*ME181CX*



NOxplode said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am new to tablets and tomorrow i ll receive the ME181CX model.I ve read the entire thread but i cant figure out if the ME181CX is different from the ME181C.
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



The ME181CX cannot be rooted yet. There is no method available. But I am not aware of the spec's difference, if that's what you mean.


----------



## WakedPaul (Jan 4, 2015)

Got my ME180A from Asus 2 weeks ago ... stopped working in Nov., they replaced the mainboard under warranty. I have installed CWM and I'm doing a backup of my ROM (stock ROM minus a few Asus bloatware that I uninstalled and it's rooted).

I'll post it on NeedROM and will update later!


----------



## VillonV (Jan 5, 2015)

*No Methods Work*

Hello Everyone, 

First I just want to say thank you to everyone for continuing the conversation, especially to all the brothers and sisters putting in all the real work. 

I recently got what appears to be the ME181C for the Holidays and am unable to root. :crying:

I have tried Towelroot, ZenFone 1.4.6.4r, and Kingoroot with no success. My device is BY-3.0.23.136.

Hope the conversation continues and that real development starts because I think it's a quality and affordable device. 

Thanks


----------



## momomr (Jan 6, 2015)

*K011 me191cx*



wified said:


> Just purchased a new Asus MEMO Pad 8 ME181C (K011) with WW.xxx.148 firmware. (I didn't write down the xxx numbers.)
> 
> Applied RootZenPhone 1.4.6.4r to above firmware.
> http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/10/download-rootzenfone-1464r-apk.html
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have a ME181C or a ME181CX ?

Mine is a ME181CX model number K011, and this method doesn't work for me (it takes me to demo mode then I have to factory reset it).

Did you do some special manips while in demo mode?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Samlock (Jan 6, 2015)

VillonV said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First I just want to say thank you to everyone for continuing the conversation, especially to all the brothers and sisters putting in all the real work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe your out of luck my friend, to my knowledge only WW- builds can be rooted


----------



## geoslake (Jan 30, 2015)

I was finally able to root my ME181cx, thanks to this :
http://23pin.logdown.com/posts/247110-merry-christmas

The first method worked here, but only after i did a factory reset.
(using latest asus official ww rom)

Now waiting for Carbon stuff


----------



## Glitchonly (Jan 30, 2015)

Will have to try this....


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## distortedharmonic (Feb 2, 2015)

geoslake said:


> I was finally able to root my ME181cx, thanks to this :
> http://23pin.logdown.com/posts/247110-merry-christmas
> 
> The first method worked here, but only after i did a factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



This one works on my ME181CX too with WW-3.1.23.183, thanks.

Just in case another firmware update will be release via OTA, will the root access be nullify?


----------



## OsmanOzdemir (Feb 3, 2015)

distortedharmonic said:


> This one works on my ME181CX too with WW-3.1.23.183, thanks.
> 
> Just in case another firmware update will be release via OTA, will the root access be nullify?

Click to collapse



Hi, I have also 181cx with ww-3.1.23.183 firmware but i did not success. even if reset to factory setting
cmd hang on waiting for device, (device usb debug is active)

---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




geoslake said:


> I was finally able to root my ME181cx, thanks to this :
> 
> 
> The first method worked here, but only after i did a factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi geoslake, I think i missed something. I did written in web site you mention above, but cmd hang on "waiting for device" something wrong, but i did not find


----------



## DFA1 (Feb 4, 2015)

geoslake said:


> I was finally able to root my ME181cx, thanks to this :
> http://23pin.logdown.com/posts/247110-merry-christmas
> 
> The first method worked here, but only after i did a factory reset.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can anyone create a how-to post on rooting this?  I went to the link and was a tad confused, there's a lot on there and it's not all in english.


----------



## distortedharmonic (Feb 4, 2015)

OsmanOzdemir said:


> Hi, I have also 181cx with ww-3.1.23.183 firmware but i did not success. even if reset to factory setting
> cmd hang on waiting for device, (device usb debug is active)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

Click to collapse



 possibly adb driver issue, I've downloaded several versions and didn't really know which driver works

I'm using 64-bit windows 8.1 and whenever I run the "CheckBeforeAction.bat" as an admin, it does not work, running it normally did the trick


----------



## OsmanOzdemir (Feb 6, 2015)

distortedharmonic said:


> possibly adb driver issue, I've downloaded several versions and didn't really know which driver works
> 
> I'm using 64-bit windows 8.1 and whenever I run the "CheckBeforeAction.bat" as an admin, it does not work, running it normally did the trick

Click to collapse



Could you write how to root according to this method, step by step


----------



## geoslake (Feb 7, 2015)

I did install the drivers :
http://adbdriver.com/downloads/
but had to disable driver signature enforcement, on windows 8.1 x64


----------



## OsmanOzdemir (Feb 7, 2015)

geoslake said:


> I did install the drivers :
> 
> but had to disable driver signature enforcement, on windows 8.1 x64

Click to collapse



thx geoslake, how did you root your device? 
when i run CheckBeforeAction, computer can connect the tablet but when i run fastboot, computer does not connect the tablet.


----------



## geoslake (Feb 7, 2015)

OsmanOzdemir said:


> thx geoslake, how did you root your device?
> when i run CheckBeforeAction, computer can connect the tablet but when i run fastboot, computer does not connect the tablet.

Click to collapse



Why did you run fastboot directly ? I used the "root" batch file.


----------



## OsmanOzdemir (Feb 7, 2015)

geoslake said:


> Why did you run fastboot directly ? I used the "root" batch file.

Click to collapse



Thx geoslake, I did it


----------



## vipercoyote (Feb 10, 2015)

I just bought a memo pad hd 8... So from my readins i can root but can i install recovery and custom  rom as well?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 10, 2015)

cpugeeker said:


> I just bought a memo pad hd 8... So from my readins i can root but can i install recovery and custom  rom as well?

Click to collapse



If it's an ME180A, you can add CWM-based recovery, but be aware that it doesn't "stick" (stock recovery overwrites it on second reboot) unless you make it (and I haven't seen that option yet).

No ROM's unfortunately, for any of the MeMO Pad (8 - and from what I see, same case for the other sizes) models.


----------



## pnin (Feb 10, 2015)

As I reported back in post #139, that's not the case with my ME180A -- recovery stuck ever since I installed it. Maybe you're using different firmware? Mine is K00L_WW_user_3.1.0.39...

Sent from my K00L using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 10, 2015)

pnin said:


> As I reported back in post #139, that's not the case with my ME180A -- recovery stuck ever since I installed it. Maybe you're using different firmware? Mine is K00L_WW_user_3.1.0.39...
> 
> Sent from my K00L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



139:


pnin said:


> EDIT: just retried to get into recovery and every thing looks normal in my device, I get modified *CWM 6.0.4.7* as expected.
> 
> Are you sure you followed those Androidinfo instructions correctly? Or you might want to try the *Quick Boot* app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.siriusapplications.quickboot) to get into recovery -- at least, that's what I use...

Click to collapse




Mine is K00L WW, latest version (whatever that is - 3.1.0.42? - I'm away from the device at the moment)

I installed by adb shell, using androtab's instructions.

When I asked them about the persistence problem, I got a reply about there being an option for that...



> @Joel_Maxuel you should see some text which asks like "disable stock recovery restoring?" when try to reboot from CWM.

Click to collapse



...but I could never find it.  Maybe the latest ASUS version nixed that option.

Just to be clear, I can install the CWM-based recovery, boot into it by a variety of methods, but once I reboot into system, if I go back into it, I'm back to stock recovery.

But if I need it for any reason (and cannot access system), I can reinstall it through fastboot, as I unlocked my bootloader (something that was totally not necessary nor recommended at this point).



pnin said:


> BTW, I'm now running *Nova Launcher* as default launcher and the overall device sluggishness has visibly improved.

Click to collapse



I tried Nova for a short while.  The tab kept rebooting on me.  Once I uninstalled, the problem was gone (I think it was a bad interaction with StickMount).


----------



## vipercoyote (Feb 10, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> If it's an ME180A, you can add CWM-based recovery, but be aware that it doesn't "stick" (stock recovery overwrites it on second reboot) unless you make it (and I haven't seen that option yet).
> 
> No ROM's unfortunately, for any of the MeMO Pad (8 - and from what I see, same case for the other sizes) models.

Click to collapse





pnin said:


> As I reported back in post #139, that's not the case with my ME180A -- recovery stuck ever since I installed it. Maybe you're using different firmware? Mine is K00L_WW_user_3.1.0.39...
> 
> Sent from my K00L using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





joel.maxuel said:


> 139:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok I saw a ME181 on craigslist for $90 so i decided to buy it, Guess i will sell my K00L me 180..

Is there any luck to this one the ME181 newer version such as roms, root, recovery???

And what is the advantages to have a custom recovery.. Seems although it may be not of use on the me180 since there is no roms??


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 10, 2015)

cpugeeker said:


> Is there any luck to this one the ME181 newer version such as roms, root, recovery???

Click to collapse



I think the situation is much worse.  The ME181C seems to be getting OTA's that kill root possibility.  And AFAIK, there are no developers on this device.  At least the ME180A was donated(?) to whoever runs androtab.info to make us a build of CWM.  No ROM's, yet.  The site hasn't updated in a while either, so there may be something around the corner.



cpugeeker said:


> And what is the advantages to have a custom recovery.. Seems although it may be not of use on the me180 since there is no roms??

Click to collapse



Well, ASUS doesn't really provide a good back-to-stock procedure with their devices.  A soft brick is almost as good as a hard brick.  If you don't have a nandroid backup, you may well be screwed [1].

In the next little while, I will dd backup my system and boot partitions, and build a CWM flashable ROM out of it.  But (probably) only good for WW devices.  No glitch, glamour, or debloat, just back-to-stock in case something goes terribly wrong for someone.  This may provide incentive for someone to develop for us, in spite of a few limitations [2].

Advantages are simple when there are no ROM's around ... Backup, restore, and saving your neck.

[1] Apparently there is a way out of it.  If you go into CWM and flash the factory image, you may get off lucky and just have to follow the upgrade path from 2.0.0.4 to 3.x.  But this isn't the way it's supposed to be flashed.  It is meant for a tab functioning enough to boot, and go into demo mode.  The other consideration is that CWM is unable to process OTA updates, hard to say if it will take this package.

[2] The kernel seems to have been updated since the factory image release, don't know if the source available will handle the latest OTA, or if it's appropriate for ROM's.  Also, there are a lot of unanswered questions with ASUS's "secure boot" feature.


----------



## baseballfanz (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for this thread and all who contributed.  Only 5 minutes after unboxing my Memo Pad 8 181C is rooted.:good:


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Feb 11, 2015)

*Back to Stock ROM and Procedure Online (ME180A WW only)*

I had a fruitful night.  I bundled together a true stock ROM based on the current version (3.1.0.42) on my device.  First file (untouched original) is uploaded, the second file (minor changes) is uploading as we speak to DropBox.

So if anyone on the ME180A (WW version) has a serious brick, can only get into fastboot, and no CWM backup, this is the way back to life:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3027620

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## vipercoyote (Feb 12, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> I think the situation is much worse.  The ME181C seems to be getting OTA's that kill root possibility.  And AFAIK, there are no developers on this device.  At least the ME180A was donated(?) to whoever runs androtab.info to make us a build of CWM.  No ROM's, yet.  The site hasn't updated in a while either, so there may be something around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks! I think I can deal with the software 4.4 or whatever this device has, i just want to root well, just because..LOl and to kill some asus apps andas you stated do backups

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




baseballfanz said:


> Thanks for this thread and all who contributed.  Only 5 minutes after unboxing my Memo Pad 8 181C is rooted.:good:

Click to collapse




Which method?


----------



## ratmandu (Feb 15, 2015)

To all interested, I decided to do a bit of a test with my ME181C, K011, running BBY firmware (latest OTA).

I booted into CWM, using the tethered method Here and successfully flashed the WW firmware (172, from the ASUS website).

This may interest some of you. Especially if you are having trouble rooting your device.

The only difference between the two seems to be default software load? I can't really tell much difference other than the build number. Also, droidboot/fastboot/bootloader now sees my device as a WW K011.


----------



## vipercoyote (Feb 16, 2015)

ratmandu said:


> To all interested, I decided to do a bit of a test with my ME181C, K011, running BBY firmware (latest OTA).
> 
> I booted into CWM, using the tethered method Here and successfully flashed the WW firmware (172, from the ASUS website).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



People with me181 are you on 4.4 kit kat? i could have swore this tablet got updated to 4.4 but mine sis stuck at 4.2


Imjust trying to root right now and cant find a clear way to do it


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## vipercoyote (Feb 16, 2015)

got my 181 rooted now I need a custom recovery but i heard it doesnt stick..o well


----------



## battax (Mar 8, 2015)

Greetings,

For ME581C is there any way?

I cannot find a way 

Kernel: 3.10.20-00001-g6e806aa

Build: KVT49L.WW_epad-11.8.2.68-20141208


----------



## ourson68 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi 

I have the same tablet me581cl with build : kvt49l.ww_epad-11.8.2.68-20141208 and i don't find any chance to root this tablet !!!

Somebody have idea ?


----------



## konsolen (Apr 8, 2015)

*rooting*

Hy ,

It someone is interested, i found a rooting procedere for the Asus ME581CL.
Should also work for some other Intel devices with the correct files.

Will open a new thread for this.

Regards


----------



## ourson68 (Apr 8, 2015)

konsolen said:


> Hy ,
> 
> It someone is interested, i found a rooting procedere for the Asus ME581CL.
> Should also work for some other Intel devices with the correct files.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Konsolen , 

I will look


----------



## tycoo (Apr 10, 2015)

konsolen said:


> Hy ,
> 
> It someone is interested, i found a rooting procedere for the Asus ME581CL.
> Should also work for some other Intel devices with the correct files.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 :good:


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey,

Was setting up Tapatalk the other day, and I found this:

http://www.transformerforums.com/forum/asus-memo-pad-8-forum/

Anyone who has (given up on) waiting for a MeMO Pad 8 forum, well, it already exists!


----------



## konsolen (May 10, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Hey,
> 
> Was setting up Tapatalk the other day, and I found this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its done. Root is now possible for the ME581cl.
I think it must work for other asus intel devices also.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/root-downgrade-asus-me581cl-t3075678


----------



## USnex (May 29, 2015)

wified said:


> just purchased a new asus memo pad 8 me181c (k011) with ww.xxx.148 firmware. (i didn't write down the xxx numbers.)
> 
> applied rootzenphone 1.4.6.4r to above firmware.
> http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/10/download-rootzenfone-1464r-apk.html
> ...

Click to collapse




worked like a charm on me181c, thank you....happy camper


----------



## mariosaraylian (Jun 3, 2015)

*ASUS Memo Pad 8 (K011/ME181C)*

Hey Fellow ASUS Memo Pad 8 Users:

Anyone have any leads on any Lollipop Updates/ROMs for the ASUS Memo Pad 8 (K011/ME181C)??

I found one link on the WWW down below, but when you try to download the ROMs, they take you through these stupid surveys that you have to do.  That to me sounds very fishy, although the guy that wrote it seems to reply to messages/comments to write on the page (however, his English is terrible), and I cannot tell if he fully understands some of the things I am asking him (i.e. if his "ROM" preserves the ZEN-UI interface etc.) I also think its very fishy that he has his ROM links only obtainable by going through stupid surveys.

Has anyone possibly seen an update for an international version of this Memo Pad 8 that maybe has a Lollipop update?  It just really is a shame and sux that a tablet as nice as this won't have an Android Lollipop update for it!

I have updated the Firmware to WW-3.1.23.189 / 044000240_201404181021 and successfully rooted it with RootZenFone-1.4.6.4r

Here is the link the "ROM" I mentioned above:

http://www.rom-lollipop.org/mp3-0/asus-memo-pad-8-me181c-6413.html


----------



## bruce7373 (Jun 16, 2015)

I have the latest firmware (189), but root fails with Kingo Root. I'm tempted to use the APK referenced here. I'm not a novice when it comes to rooting/flashing, but since my 8 is just one day old I'm a little leery. 

Has anyone else had the experience with KR failing, but having the APK work?

Sent from my Asus Memo Pad 8


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jun 16, 2015)

bruce7373 said:


> I have the latest firmware (189), but root fails with Kingo Root. I'm tempted to use the APK referenced here. I'm not a novice when it comes to rooting/flashing, but since my 8 is just one day old I'm a little leery.
> 
> Has anyone else had the experience with KR failing, but having the APK work?
> 
> Sent from my Asus Memo Pad 8

Click to collapse



Which MeMO Pad 8 do you have?  ME180A?  ME181C (sounds like the case to be this one)?  ME581CL?  Some other?
There are critical differences between the model numbers.  For example, it would be news to me if Kingo fails on the ME180, similarly, if Kingo actually worked for the other models.


----------



## Rkbot (Jun 22, 2015)

*I rooted mine using key root master cekas fix!*

I downloaded apk of key root master cekas fix on foreshared,installed it opened it ,pressed root and in 10 seconds it rooted it!No computer required!EDIT:I have a MEI180A

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




bruce7373 said:


> I have the latest firmware (189), but root fails with Kingo Root. I'm tempted to use the APK referenced here. I'm not a novice when it comes to rooting/flashing, but since my 8 is just one day old I'm a little leery.
> 
> Has anyone else had the experience with KR failing, but having the APK work?
> 
> Sent from my Asus Memo Pad 8

Click to collapse



Both failed for me.Key root master should work.


----------



## mariosaraylian (Jun 22, 2015)

aneesathil said:


> lollipop! For memo pad 181c!
> 
> http://www.rom-lollipop.org/mp3-0/asus-memo-pad-8-me181c-6413.html
> 
> check if it works for you.

Click to collapse



this is a bull**** spam site that makes you take surveys! Everyone beware! I even downloaded all of the "files" and decompressed them and there is no data even remotely close to a rom or anything about the tablet for that matter!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 AM ----------

Has anyone tried to or looked into adapting the Lollipop update that ASUS put out for the Memo Pad 7 (ME176CX, etc.) ?? Onto a Memo Pad 8 (ME181C and ME181CX)??

I really wish someone was interested in making a ROM for the Memo Pad 8 (ME181C and ME181CX)!!!!


----------



## willro14 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello guys, I bought this tablet today ME181CX and I inmediately came here to see if could mod it. So sad that it doesn't even have a thread. For now I only wish to root it to evada the ads, so I wanna ask If ME181C its the same as ME181CX and If I could use a root method for the later, and I wanna ask for advice about how to enjoy it the most.

Thanks so much


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jun 26, 2015)

willro14 said:


> Hello guys, I bought this tablet today ME181CX and I inmediately came here to see if could mod it. So sad that it doesn't even have a thread. For now I only wish to root it to evada the ads, so I wanna ask If ME181C its the same as ME181CX and If I could use a root method for the later, and I wanna ask for advice about how to enjoy it the most.
> 
> Thanks so much

Click to collapse



AFAIK, the big difference between the C and the CX is that the CX has a SIM slot, so I don;t know if that justifies a different firmware.

But it looks like the C's have better luck with the RootZenFone app, while you should (because a future OTA could have patched this) have luck with:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=58524419&postcount=179

Speaking from the side of the ME180A (MeMO Pad's older, ARM brother), it is quite a peppy tablet once booted and once unwanted apps are frozen (don't delete them, or else OTA will no longer wok or worse, you will probably get a bootloop).

Hope this helps.


----------



## willro14 (Jun 26, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> AFAIK, the big difference between the C and the CX is that the CX has a SIM slot, so I don;t know if that justifies a different firmware.
> 
> But it looks like the C's have better luck with the RootZenFone app, while you should (because a future OTA could have patched this) have luck with:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thabks for your response my friend, in this case I have a ME181CX and it didn't have  a SIM slot

And i´m checking the link you suggested and I don´t know how to install the root or what I should do, the page is in japanese-

Thabk you for your help!!!


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Jun 29, 2015)

*TWRP*



spiderx_mm said:


> Confirmed it work. I just rooted my ME181C

Click to collapse



What about  the twrp recovery???  My 181c will be here in 2 days.  I just found this forum so the answer might be in the coming pages but just had to jump in and ask 

zach


----------



## Airey (Jul 23, 2015)

geoslake said:


> I was finally able to root my ME181cx, thanks to this :
> 23pin.logdown.com/posts/247110-merry-christmas
> 
> The first method worked here, but only after i did a factory reset.
> (using latest asus official ww rom)

Click to collapse



This one worked for me! I have a ME181C with ww-...-189 Build. The RootZenFone tool didn't work for some reason. It kept throwing me into demo mode and I was already getting desperate: This worked immediately and I have removed all the bloatware and the awful launcher already. It's impressive how fluid it becomes without all that garbage. 

Thank you so much


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Aug 2, 2015)

*?  on build*



FunkeeC said:


> checking in to confirm that the RootZenFone-1.4.6 worked to root my K011 on .189 . Root is working and have installed titanium backup and adaway.

Click to collapse



What build is your k011?  WW-?  If it is .189.... what was the first build # before your updates?
My Asus Memo Pad 8 181c has build WW-3.0.23.150 but it is also the Bay Trail processor - z3745.  Trying to determine what OTA's I am missing.  If these 181c's are the rockchip processor version then I cannot do the OTA firmware updates via adb/fastboot.
Please let me know.

zach


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## mariosaraylian (Aug 4, 2015)

coolbeans2016 said:


> What build is your k011?  WW-?  If it is .189.... what was the first build # before your updates?
> My Asus Memo Pad 8 181c has build WW-3.0.23.150 but it is also the Bay Trail processor - z3745.  Trying to determine what OTA's I am missing.  If these 181c's are the rockchip processor version then I cannot do the OTA firmware updates via adb/fastboot.
> Please let me know.
> 
> zach

Click to collapse



coolbeans2016:

You're not getting any replies as there isn't ANY action going on for this tablet unfortunately. When there is no Development for a Device on XDA, there won't be any forum chatter. First off, as far as which is your model and this forum. This forum only deals with the K011/ME181C, which I believe is a USA specific model. You have to realize that ASUS releases their Firmware updates completely based on REGIONS of each product. I have the K011/ME181C Asus Memo Pad 8, I am in the USA. My latest Firmware is WW-3.1.23.189. If you are in the USA, when you go to Settings>About>System Update, you should be automatically update to the Version 189. In that same menu you will see the model number above the Android Version etc. etc. You have to also note that if you are outside of the USA, it might not be the best idea to force install a Firmware Version on your Memo Pad 8 just because a higher version is available. You can brick the Memo Pad doing this. Another thing to keep in mind is that some of the Firmware versions are meant for the models that have GSM capability in them (like in Europe and the UK) and the Firmware for these is ENTIRELY different. The model numbers from ASUS are also very confusing as different model numbers are given for almost the identical product, but made and sold in other countries.

I have mine Rooted Successfully, but there isn't much else to do besides that as there are NO ROMS available for the Memo Pad 8, and also no Lollipop Update from Asus for it either. Currently, no one is wanting to do any Development for the Memo Pad 8 either, to make a custom ROM with Lollipop. To my knowledge, the Memo Pad 7 is the only one with a Lollipop Update, and I think it is for the Euro/UK models only, not in the USA.

I guess the first thing I need to know is if you are in the USA or where???


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 4, 2015)

mariosaraylian said:


> This forum only deals with the K011/ME181C

Click to collapse



Not true.  This thread was started by K001/ME180A users, and became inclusive of the ME181C and CX (although I don't hear much of the latter).

You are right that there isn't much to do besides root.  I played with custom recovery for a week, but since there is no interest in anything else custom, I have just been making my tweaks with GravityBox.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD

---------- Post added at 20:30 ---------- Previous post was at 20:27 ----------




coolbeans2016 said:


> If these 181c's are the rockchip processor version then I cannot do the OTA firmware updates via adb/fastboot.

Click to collapse



You are thinking of the ME180A with regard to RockChip.  The 181's are Intel-based.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## pnin (Aug 4, 2015)

I was about to correct that, too. Anyone doubtful should check OP or post #25, for instance. FYI, the ME180A is based on the Rockchip 3188 SOC.

I have root & recovery (CWM) on mine, it still works fine if a bit laggy, but I moved on to an LG G Pad 8.3...


----------



## mariosaraylian (Aug 4, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Not true.  This thread was started by K001/ME180A users, and became inclusive of the ME181C and CX (although I don't hear much of the latter).
> 
> You are right that there isn't much to do besides root.  I played with custom recovery for a week, but since there is no interest in anything else custom, I have just been making my tweaks with GravityBox.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



joel.maxuel: 

Well what I should have written was that This forum only deals with the K011/ME181C and VARIANTS, but I didn't write it on purpose because Noobs get super confused on the model numbers/variants.  It took me hell to figure out what they all mean because there is no clear explanation from ASUS on them.  What really sux here is that there is a Lollipop update for all of the variants of the Memo Pad 7.  A friend of mine who bought a Memo Pad 7 here in the USA was able to install the Lollipop update that is available on the Memo Pad 7's in the UK.  Had I known this, I would have gotten the 7 instead of the 8!  Be careful with these external links that claim there is a Lollipop update for the Memo Pad 8 because these jerks try to fool you down to the model number and everything for you to download their BS spam/adware/virus files.   

What I would be very curious about is that if someone can take the Android L update they made for the Memo Pad 7, and port it over to work with the Memo Pad 8, THAT would  be awesome.  They would need to compensate for the differences in hardware etc. but because the source code is open, its quite possible.  The only other thing left to do would be to adapt the Asus ZEN overlay software to integrate in with the actual ROM, but this shouldn't be difficult either since they have done it for the Memo Pad 7.  It's such a shame too because hardware wise, and quality wise, the Memo Pad 8 is pretty damn nice, it blows the LG G Pad 8.0 out of the water as far as quality on everything, but again, NO later Android update  

Sometimes I wish I was a Software Engineer instead of Hardware.....


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Aug 4, 2015)

mariosaraylian said:


> Well what I should have written was that This forum only deals with the K011/ME181C and VARIANTS, but I didn't write it on purpose because Noobs get super confused on the model numbers/variants.

Click to collapse



This is where things still get confusing.  A variant "trees down", not up.  Variants of the K011 (to me) are ME181C and ME181CX, likewise to the ME181C the regions (WW, TW, CN).  A variant (to me) of K011 does not include predecessors (ME180A/K001) or (potential) successors (ME581/K015).  They all share the same "MeMO Pad 8" line, which is completely in scope for this thread.



mariosaraylian said:


> It took me hell to figure out what they all mean because there is no clear explanation from ASUS on them.  What really sux here is that there is a Lollipop update for all of the variants of the Memo Pad 7.

Click to collapse



Except the 2013 model (MeMO Pad HD7 / ME173).



mariosaraylian said:


> A friend of mine who bought a Memo Pad 7 here in the USA was able to install the Lollipop update that is available on the Memo Pad 7's in the UK.  Had I known this, I would have gotten the 7 instead of the 8!  Be careful with these external links that claim there is a Lollipop update for the Memo Pad 8 because these jerks try to fool you down to the model number and everything for you to download their BS spam/adware/virus files.

Click to collapse



Odd that ASUS cared more about the 7" (at least the 2014+) models, maybe they pushed more units in the end. 

Regarding the external links, I know someone who picked aprt one of those downloads - it was a GApps package, with who knows what included in it.



mariosaraylian said:


> What I would be very curious about is that if someone can take the Android L update they made for the Memo Pad 7, and port it over to work with the Memo Pad 8, THAT would  be awesome.  They would need to compensate for the differences in hardware etc. but because the source code is open, its quite possible.  The only other thing left to do would be to adapt the Asus ZEN overlay software to integrate in with the actual ROM, but this shouldn't be difficult either since they have done it for the Memo Pad 7.  It's such a shame too because hardware wise, and quality wise, the Memo Pad 8 is pretty damn nice, it blows the LG G Pad 8.0 out of the water as far as quality on everything, but again, NO later Android update
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was a Software Engineer instead of Hardware.....

Click to collapse



It would be an interesting feat (but difficult as ASUS has a habit of releasing only the original source code, not the updates - unless they broke their pattern this time around), but mine is too old for such a task anyway (the wrong architecture as the 2013 models were made with ARM as opposed to the newer Atoms).


----------



## tube517 (Aug 15, 2015)

http://rootinghub.com/root-asus-memo-pad-8-me181c/

This worked for me.  I have the K011/ME181C.  Just turned off the tablet after hitting the "root" button within 5 seconds.  Then turned it back on and root was achieved.


----------



## sadsfae (Aug 17, 2015)

tube517 said:


> http://rootinghub.com/root-asus-memo-pad-8-me181c/
> 
> This worked for me.  I have the K011/ME181C.  Just turned off the tablet after hitting the "root" button within 5 seconds.  Then turned it back on and root was achieved.

Click to collapse



I've got the K015 / ME581CL (European Model w. SIM card)
The above method, RootZenPhone 1.4.6.8r apk worked for me as well on the shipped 4.4.2 firmware.  I had root though I was unable  to flash custom recovery images due to the locked bootloader.
I updated to the latest firmware on the ASUS site, 5.0.1 lollipop and lost root and the above .apk method didnt' work to regain it.

I'm waiting for further development to root on 5.0.1+ (hoping at least).
It appears you can't downgrade once you update it, though someone claims to have it working.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/root-downgrade-asus-me581cl-t3075678/page5

Short summary: DO NOT update the OTA to 5.0.1 until there's a root method available if that's important to you.


----------



## tube517 (Aug 18, 2015)

sadsfae said:


> I've got the K015 / ME581CL (European Model w. SIM card)
> The above method, RootZenPhone 1.4.6.8r apk worked for me as well on the shipped 4.4.2 firmware.  I had root though I was unable  to flash custom recovery images due to the locked bootloader.
> I updated to the latest firmware on the ASUS site, 5.0.1 lollipop and lost root and the above .apk method didnt' work to regain it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been rooting and flashing ROMs for many years, bro.  I know better than that.

NEVER EVER Accept an OTA on a rooted device.  You will almost always lose root.


----------



## sadsfae (Aug 18, 2015)

> NEVER EVER Accept an OTA on a rooted device.  You will almost always lose root.

Click to collapse



Ahh yes, it wasn't the OTA I manually downloaded the lollipop upgrade from ASUS website and applied it with RomManager.
I had read somewhere you didn't lose root, but I guess that was wrong   I felt kind of iffy doing it and regret it.

Here's to hoping that there will be another root method for 5.0.1, with 'no root firewall' it's manageable enough to get by for a while
but I miss a lot of things having root.


----------



## tube517 (Aug 18, 2015)

sadsfae said:


> Ahh yes, it wasn't the OTA I manually downloaded the lollipop upgrade from ASUS website and applied it with RomManager.
> I had read somewhere you didn't lose root, but I guess that was wrong   I felt kind of iffy doing it and regret it.
> 
> Here's to hoping that there will be another root method for 5.0.1, with 'no root firewall' it's manageable enough to get by for a while
> but I miss a lot of things having root.

Click to collapse



Official firmware from the manufacturer is basically the same thing as an OTA.  

The real problem is no development for Asus ROMs as much as other devices.  Oh well, at least my device is rooted.  The Asus UI isn't too bad.  I can remove the bloat now that I've rooted.


----------



## Bigbossyousef (Aug 19, 2015)

Use root genuis


----------



## sadsfae (Aug 20, 2015)

Bigbossyousef said:


> Use root genuis

Click to collapse



Does this work on the latest ASUS 5.0.1 update?

---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




sadsfae said:


> Does this work on the latest ASUS 5.0.1 update?

Click to collapse



Ok confirmed, the latest root genius (RootGenius_en_2.2.6.exe) does not work with the Memopad 8 ME581CL (K015)
It gets to the part where it sends the APK over but it doesn't apply.

Please post if anyone can get another working method for 5.0.1 Lollipop.


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Aug 26, 2015)

Did any of the recovery options, custom ROM's for other Asus devices ever work for the ME 181c?

---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




sadsfae said:


> Does this work on the latest ASUS 5.0.1 update?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/asus-memo-pad-8-me181c-tethered-cwm-t3006382  got me past the WW-3.0.23.150 my 181c came with, tethered recovery (CWM) and original firmware (WW-3.1.23.172) and the two OTA updates in that forum
but would definitely like to take this Memo Pad 181c into the lollipop dimension!  You can try the tethered recovery, if it boots your device and loads, gives you full options for flashing and such, temporary, reboots to your stock boot.img, so if it works, it works, if not, will not leave you boot-looping
This CWM Tethered Recovery let me flash Chainfires SuperSU.zip after getting my firmware straightened out and updated when the zenphoneroot 1.4.6 that originally worked would not after getting updated, where I sit now


----------



## sadsfae (Aug 28, 2015)

coolbeans2016 said:


> Did any of the recovery options, custom ROM's for other Asus devices ever work for the ME 181c?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone mentioned earlier the towelroot method doesn't work, I just tested it and I also get the "this device is not supported"
Has anyone tried using the towelroot modstrings?  towelroot.com/modstrings.html

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 AM ----------




sadsfae said:


> Someone mentioned earlier the towelroot method doesn't work, I just tested it and I also get the "this device is not supported"
> Has anyone tried using the towelroot modstrings?  towelroot.com/modstrings.html

Click to collapse



Ok confirmed, the towelroot with modstrings even for temporary root doesn't work either.
I'm waiting to see if a newer root genius or any other tools might be updated to tackle the 5.0.1-updated Memopad 8 ME581CL (K015)


----------



## Yaime (Aug 28, 2015)

*root &  ROM for ME581CL*

Hi! 
I'm looking for root and stock Android ROM for Asus Memopad 8 *ME581CL*.  Most of roots I checked were not working


----------



## memodrop (Aug 28, 2015)

I have a Memo 8 ME181C. It looks like there is not much point in rooting it since there are no custom ROMS or ability to upgrade to Lollipop, correct?


----------



## Yaime (Aug 28, 2015)

memodrop said:


> I have a Memo 8 ME181C. It looks like there is not much point in rooting it since there are no custom ROMS or ability to upgrade to Lollipop, correct?

Click to collapse



I want to install a stock Android, if it's possible. Or just remove Asus's apps, cause they are useless and annoying


----------



## sadsfae (Sep 3, 2015)

memodrop said:


> I have a Memo 8 ME181C. It looks like there is not much point in rooting it since there are no custom ROMS or ability to upgrade to Lollipop, correct?

Click to collapse



Stated below, there's a lot of benefit in rooting so you can remove all the crapware ASUS ships, the zenphone root methods work on 4.4.x but do not work on 5.0.1.  You shouldn't update to Lollipop if you want to keep root, until a new method is discovered and posted.

Right now only temporary, tethered TWRP methods seem to exist.  It should let you make a backup but not install a ROM or obtain root on Lollipop update.

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 AM ----------




Yaime said:


> Hi!
> I'm looking for root and stock Android ROM for Asus Memopad 8 *ME581CL*.  Most of roots I checked were not working

Click to collapse



I have the same model, ME581CL / K015 and if you stay on Android 4.4.2 then the Zenphone root method worked for me.
http://23pin.logdown.com/posts/230216-root-rootzenfone-14r
Specifically, the *1.4.6.8r* version

Once you upgrade to Lollipop (5.0.1) you lose root and there isn't a method (that I've found) that works to regain root.
If someone finds one please post here.


----------



## memodrop (Sep 3, 2015)

sadsfae said:


> Stated below, there's a lot of benefit in rooting so you can remove all the crapware ASUS ships, the zenphone root methods work on 4.4.x but do not work on 5.0.1.  You shouldn't update to Lollipop if you want to keep root, until a new method is discovered and posted.
> 
> Right now only temporary, tethered TWRP methods seem to exist.  It should let you make a backup but not install a ROM or obtain root on Lollipop update.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't think the ME181C had lollipop available?

Also, what ASUS software do you recommend removing?


----------



## jwh125 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Just rooted my Memopad 8 K011 with RootZenFone 1.4.2r*

Needed it to run Titanium Backup on Build WW-3.1.23.189 , Kernel version 3.10.20-ga94710f.  Be sure to turn off Wifi and then Forget the Network in settings.


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## sadsfae (Sep 4, 2015)

jwh125 said:


> Needed it to run Titanium Backup on Build WW-3.1.23.189 , Kernel version 3.10.20-ga94710f.  Be sure to turn off Wifi and then Forget the Network in settings.

Click to collapse



Awesome, just make sure you don't update to the 5.0.1 until there's a root method available.  You can use the freeze function for Titanium Backup to make sure it doesn't try and get sneaky, great app.


----------



## Yeguetta557 (Sep 11, 2015)

sadsfae said:


> Awesome, just make sure you don't update to the 5.0.1 until there's a root method available.  You can use the freeze function for Titanium Backup to make sure it doesn't try and get sneaky, great app.

Click to collapse



There are some custom rom for Asus memo pad 8 ME180A ?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeguetta557 said:


> There are some custom rom for Asus memo pad 8 ME180A ?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no, only custom recovery.


----------



## rjohmit (Sep 27, 2015)

Airey said:


> This one worked for me! I have a ME181C with ww-...-189 Build. The RootZenFone tool didn't work for some reason. It kept throwing me into demo mode and I was already getting desperate: This worked immediately and I have removed all the bloatware and the awful launcher already. It's impressive how fluid it becomes without all that garbage.
> 
> Thank you so much

Click to collapse



Could you (or anyone else) tell me how to get a 3rd party launcher to "stick"?  I just got one of these tablets and obviously I can't override the stupid ASUS launcher as the default.

I'm a n00b when it comes to rooting and monkeying with tablets....but it looks like I've gotten it rooted.  Now what?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Sep 27, 2015)

rjohmit said:


> Could you (or anyone else) tell me how to get a 3rd party launcher to "stick"?  I just got one of these tablets and obviously I can't override the stupid ASUS launcher as the default.
> 
> I'm a n00b when it comes to rooting and monkeying with tablets....but it looks like I've gotten it rooted.  Now what?

Click to collapse



Unless I'm missing something...


Press Home button, a choice of launchers will appear.
Select the 3rd party launcher, and select "Always".
Press Home button one more time to confirm it will not ask again.

Worked fine on my ME180A.


----------



## rjohmit (Sep 27, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> Unless I'm missing something...
> 
> 
> Press Home button, a choice of launchers will appear.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks...but other than going to the home screen, nothing happens when I press the home button.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Sep 27, 2015)

rjohmit said:


> Thanks...but other than going to the home screen, nothing happens when I press the home button.

Click to collapse



I assume you are talking about step one (if step three, then there's nothing to worry about).

There is an alternate method, something like Settings > Apps > select Stock Launcher, and "clear defaults" action from it.

That should allow you to do step one.


----------



## rjohmit (Sep 27, 2015)

joel.maxuel said:


> I assume you are talking about step one (if step three, then there's nothing to worry about).
> 
> There is an alternate method, something like Settings > Apps > select Stock Launcher, and "clear defaults" action from it.
> 
> That should allow you to do step one.

Click to collapse



Thanks again...yes I was referring to step 1.

When I pull up the ASUS Launcher app, it says "No defaults set" and the "Clear Defaults" option is greyed out.  

And the Settings > Device > Home setting, where you can select the launcher....I can select ADW or Google Now Launcher but the selection does not stick.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Sep 27, 2015)

rjohmit said:


> Thanks again...yes I was referring to step 1.
> 
> When I pull up the ASUS Launcher app, it says "No defaults set" and the "Clear Defaults" option is greyed out.
> 
> And the Settings > Device > Home setting, where you can select the launcher....I can select ADW or Google Now Launcher but the selection does not stick.

Click to collapse



There is one last thought I have, since you are rooted.  But it may have bad consequences (although I *think* the worst that can happen is requires a factory reset).

Read on, if you dare...




        Before doing this, know how to access recovery from a powered off state and find the factory reset option, just so you know it's there.  Or better yet (potentially), if you have the ME181C (sounds like it), install TWRP and make a backup.

With the other launcher(s) already installed (that is very important), use Titanium Backup to freeze the stock launcher.  Then press home.

If it spits out an error message instead of a launcher selector - do *not* try to reboot here, instead hit recent apps, selecgt TiBu, and then defrost the same - it was (probably) worth the try.  If you must have to press OK first, and all that does is bring up the same error message (or if recent apps otherwise don't appear), then you may have problems.  Reboot to recovery, and factory reset.

Barring any problems though, enjoy!


----------



## rjohmit (Sep 27, 2015)

Since I've rooted, I wonder if just uninstalling the ASUS Launcher would work....or if it would freak out.


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Sep 27, 2015)

rjohmit said:


> Since I've rooted, I wonder if just uninstalling the ASUS Launcher would work....or if it would freak out.

Click to collapse



Don't do that.  It will freak out, maybe not now, but if an OTA comes down the road, it will.  Freezing is safer, trust me.


----------



## rjohmit (Sep 28, 2015)

I found this thread and was finally able to get ADW to stick as my launcher... 

https://plus.google.com/115889794525443524433/posts/EEq71UibHc5


----------



## SONiX-GERMANY (Sep 28, 2015)

ME180A: 

What do you think about simple flashing the recovery_cwm.img from Androtab.info with flashify? Of course i have root rights. Has anyone tried it instead of the procedur with the PC?

Sent from my K00L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Sep 29, 2015)

SONiX-GERMANY said:


> ME180A:
> 
> What do you think about simple flashing the recovery_cwm.img from Androtab.info with flashify? Of course i have root rights. Has anyone tried it instead of the procedur with the PC?
> 
> Sent from my K00L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Interestingly enough, I used flashify for a different device tonight, my first time.  

I am a bit set in my ways though, so I would still recommend the PC method.  Not like it matters anyway, CWM doesn't survive the second reboot (stock recovery returns in it's place).


----------



## dshadow21 (Sep 29, 2015)

no uninstall launcher asus ,  I did, and not turn on, , Hard reset only solution...


----------



## coolbeans2016 (Sep 29, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/asus-memo-pad-8-me181c-tethered-cwm-t3006382 root for Asus Memo Pad 8 181c using CWM Tethered Recovery, no need to unlock bootloader


---------- Post added at 01:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/asus-memo-pad-8-me181c-tethered-cwm-t3006382  Do not know if you have gotten any help, this will give you tethered cwm recovery, WW-3.1.23.172 firmware + the two ota's to .189 and other stuff......

---------- Post added at 01:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------




Jeremy27886 said:


> I tried to Towelroot and says doesn't support my device which sucks, wish there was another method, I want my device rooted so badly! Please keep helping me and thanks for your time and help.
> 
> Jeremy[/B]

Click to collapse



link is in the title, could not get it to paste in here, if you have the k011, there is everything you need for root


----------



## klee2000 (Oct 28, 2015)

Can you please tell me how you applied update V3.1.23.168 manually. I purchased my memo with the old build WW-3.0.23.134



wified said:


> Just purchased a new Asus MEMO Pad 8 ME181C (K011) with WW.xxx.148 firmware. (I didn't write down the xxx numbers.)
> 
> Applied RootZenPhone 1.4.6.4r to above firmware.
> http://www.asuszenfoneblog.com/2014/10/download-rootzenfone-1464r-apk.html
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Syncline (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey guys, quick question pseudo-related to root for a MemoPad 8...I found a Google + group that had a beta rom of lollipop for our devices and just wondering if anyone in here has seen it and/or experience with it. I'm extremely hesitant after reading some of the comments in these forums about the MemoPad and a custom ROM. I'd appreciate any info.


----------



## MoXo8 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi guys! I have a ME581CX and i'd love to have it rooted, but i can't understand what i'm supposed to do with the stuff on this link that reportedly works on this model. Can someone please post a quick how-to?


----------



## Yaime (Dec 14, 2015)

MoXo8 said:


> Hi guys! I have a ME581CX and i'd love to have it rooted, but i can't understand what i'm supposed to do with the stuff on this link that reportedly works on this model. Can someone please post a quick how-to?

Click to collapse



I would be happy for that too! Please please someone :fingers-crossed:


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## Toolgm (Dec 27, 2015)

*Rooted ME181CX*



Yaime said:


> I would be happy for that too! Please please someone :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Hi, i'm just rooted the ME181cx using the info on that link doing this:
1-download the first file
2-unzip it
3-put your device on USB debugging mode and connect it to your PC
4-open the folder you unzipped previously and run "checkBeforeAction.bat" wait for any action it makes, at this point your device should ask for permission to allow the USB debuggin from your PC.
5-once the CheckBeforeAction.bat is done, you can run "Root.bat", it is in the same folder, it prompts for any key to continue.
6-the device now begins to work as it reboots and that's all, your device is now rooted.


----------



## sadsfae (Dec 31, 2015)

I take it you were on 4.4 Android for this?  I've not seen any way to root the 5.0.1 current Lollipop for the MemoPad 8 ME581CL.  Can you please confirm what Android version / ASUS firmware you're using?


----------



## patrick_android (Jan 3, 2016)

*Root MEMOPAD 8 ME181CX*

I failed at every attempt to root. Can Someone explain the exact files and procedures that i need to root my tablet please.


----------



## Toolgm (Jan 3, 2016)

*181cx*



patrick_android said:


> I failed at every attempt to root. Can Someone explain the exact files and procedures that i need to root my tablet please.

Click to collapse



search for reply #260

1-download the first file in the link
2-unzip it
3-put your device on USB debugging mode and connect it to your PC
4-in your pc open the folder you unzipped previously and run "checkBeforeAction.bat" wait for any action it makes, at this point your device should ask for permission to allow the USB debuggin from your PC, answer yes.
5-once the CheckBeforeAction.bat is done, you can run "Root.bat", it is in the same folder, it prompts for any key to continue.
6-the device now begins to work as it reboots and that's all, your device is now rooted.


----------



## patrick_android (Jan 4, 2016)

Toolgm said:


> search for reply #260
> 
> 1-download the first file in the link
> 2-unzip it
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeeeeeeeeeees, i did it.
The mistake i was doing is that every time i was running the .bat files as administrator.

Thank you guys. I love you all.

So indeed for ASUS MEMOPAD ME181CX ''Build ww-3.1.23.189'' download the v1 file from that chinese website(link on page 26 posted by MoXo8) and do what Toolgm said but DO NOT RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR.


----------



## sadsfae (Feb 14, 2016)

patrick_android said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeees, i did it.
> The mistake i was doing is that every time i was running the .bat files as administrator.
> 
> Thank you guys. I love you all.
> ...

Click to collapse



There's an updated firmware for MeMopad 8 ME581CL as of 2015-12-18 (Version WW_12.14.2.26) that notes the following:

1. Improve system stability and compatibility
2. Improve display performance
3. Improve Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and GPS performance
4. Implement Android security patch for Stagefright

I had to apply this via downloading it to the / and rebooting, which seems to be the manual way to apply firmware updates.
The Android version hasn't changed - it still shows 5.0.1 but Android patch level of October 5th 2015.

Does anyone have a 5.0.1+ root method for this device now?


----------



## Ascona20 (Mar 6, 2016)

*Asus MEMO pad 8 ME181CX*

Hallo Guys, have problem with this crappy thing. Doughter set password at locking window and dont remember now.
Okay, i go to bootloader, set recovery... this do nothing, 10 secs and sreen no command...
USB debugging is not set to ok and this is a big problem... I cannot connect to the tab and root it...
What can i do now ?
PLS help.


----------



## Smbdy (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello everyone!
I have Me181c(K011) with android 4.4.2 and I can't root it. I had tried Kingoroot, ZenForce Root, .bat files from reply #260 and still nothing :c
Can anybody help me?


----------



## Hande98 (Mar 27, 2016)

*It worked!*



bbortnick said:


> I can confirm Kingo words great on Asus Memo Pad 8. Very easy.
> Barry

Click to collapse



Thanx a lot! Happy boy from finland with asus memopad 8 :laugh:


----------



## Overandout (Mar 28, 2016)

I wonder if anyone can shed some light on this one:

I bought a couple of Asus K011 (MemoPad ME181CX) for my kids, second hand. They are both WW SKU.
I performed a factory reset on both and was surprised to see that SuperSU is a pre-installed app. 
Having installed a terminal emulator and checked, these tablets are already rooted...

Should a factory reset have unrooted and unistalled SuperSU?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 29, 2016)

Overandout said:


> I wonder if anyone can shed some light on this one:
> 
> I bought a couple of Asus K011 (MemoPad ME181CX) for my kids, second hand. They are both WW SKU.
> I performed a factory reset on both and was surprised to see that SuperSU is a pre-installed app.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure of the rooting method for the K011 (I used to have a K001 and this may apply there as well) - there are forms of root that copy SuperSu to the system app folder.  Usually it is done as a user app.  In either case, the su binary would be an added system file anyway (potentially among other files from the rooting process).  

If this is unwanted behaviour, you can go into SuperSU, under advanced options (going off by memory), there will be a selection there that says "full unroot".  If you check that, it should remove all traces of root, including the app itself.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Overandout (Mar 29, 2016)

OfficerJimLahey said:


> Not sure of the rooting method for the K011 (I used to have a K001 and this may apply there as well) - there are forms of root that copy SuperSu to the system app folder.  Usually it is done as a user app.  In either case, the su binary would be an added system file anyway (potentially among other files from the rooting process).
> 
> If this is unwanted behaviour, you can go into SuperSU, under advanced options (going off by memory), there will be a selection there that says "full unroot".  If you check that, it should remove all traces of root, including the app itself.
> 
> Hope this helps.

Click to collapse



It does indeed help. I am a complete newbie when it comes to rooting, and I was actually wanting to root the tablets so that we can move full app files to SD card (OS is Kit Kat so restricted movable app functionality and an internal Memory of 8GB doesn't doesn't go far!) so no, this is far from unwanted.

I just wanted to check if the root would be reliable / genuine before I go about partitioning the SD card and trying to move app files. From what you say it seems that the root is probably good!

By the way, I propose to use Apps2SD all in one tool (mainly because of its inbuilt partition creator) to achieve my goal. Is this a good choice for the Intel processor in these tablets? It does look quite newbie friendly....


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Mar 29, 2016)

Overandout said:


> It does indeed help. I am a complete newbie when it comes to rooting, and I was actually wanting to root the tablets so that we can move full app files to SD card (OS is Kit Kat so restricted movable app functionality and an internal Memory of 8GB doesn't doesn't go far!) so no, this is far from unwanted.
> 
> I just wanted to check if the root would be reliable / genuine before I go about partitioning the SD card and trying to move app files. From what you say it seems that the root is probably good!
> 
> By the way, I propose to use Apps2SD all in one tool (mainly because of its inbuilt partition creator) to achieve my goal. Is this a good choice for the Intel processor in these tablets? It does look quite newbie friendly....

Click to collapse



Sounds good.

I personally never used Apps2SD, am more of a Link2SD nut (when the occasion rises).  To each their own.


----------



## Yaime (Apr 25, 2016)

Toolgm said:


> Hi, i'm just rooted the ME181cx using the info on that link doing this:
> 1-download the first file
> 2-unzip it
> 3-put your device on USB debugging mode and connect it to your PC
> ...

Click to collapse



Better late than never 
It WORKED! Thanks for the help mate :victory:


----------



## DEADAlx (May 8, 2016)

Yaime said:


> Better late than never
> It WORKED! Thanks for the help mate :victory:

Click to collapse



It worked for me too!!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Apipote (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello
I need to root my Asus ME581C (K01H).
Help me please.
Best regards.


----------



## titi727 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello
I need a backup rom of me181CX my tablet is break please


----------



## ogisha (Oct 29, 2016)

titi727 said:


> Hello
> I need a backup rom of me181CX my tablet is break please

Click to collapse



Try to do by instructions in OP.


----------



## titi727 (Oct 29, 2016)

ogisha said:


> Try to do by instructions in OP.

Click to collapse



What instruction i am novice in the forum


----------



## ogisha (Oct 29, 2016)

titi727 said:


> What instruction i am novice in the forum

Click to collapse



Read carefully the first post of this thread.
Everything is explained.


----------



## petenatas (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.

The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.

Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.


----------



## titi727 (Oct 29, 2016)

ogisha said:


> Read carefully the first post of this thread.
> Everything is explained.

Click to collapse



No i read the first of the thread and it does not help me i need a officiel rom of me181cx and not rom of me181c


----------



## ogisha (Oct 29, 2016)

titi727 said:


> No i read the first of the thread and it does not help me i need a officiel rom of me181cx and not rom of me181c

Click to collapse



Oh sorry. I did not notice the "x" in model name.
I do not know where could you find the rom then.


----------



## [email protected]_ (Mar 3, 2017)

Toolgm said:


> Hi, i'm just rooted the ME181cx using the info on that link doing this:
> 1-download the first file
> 2-unzip it
> 3-put your device on USB debugging mode and connect it to your PC
> ...

Click to collapse



Finally! Works! Thanks buddy


----------



## ciponne2015 (Mar 3, 2017)

Any available ROM for MEMO Pad 8?

Thx!


----------



## bdogan1912 (Aug 26, 2017)

Toolgm said:


> Hi, i'm just rooted the ME181cx using the info on that link doing this:
> 1-download the first file
> 2-unzip it
> 3-put your device on USB debugging mode and connect it to your PC
> ...

Click to collapse



You're god-damn lifesaver, a hero! Thanks!


----------



## Morten Anakin (Sep 15, 2017)

*Rooted ME181C K011 *

Hi everyone, I found this in HTCMania, works perfect for me (i try all the methods in this thread without results).

1. Download: https://mega.co.nz/#!hIhwFADR!oA80o0craOhHtdbgtte-o-MNfFAeWpXtG7mMsHReZ0w
2. Unzip the rar file
3. Activate USB depuration in development options
4. Plug the tablet to PC with USB cable, open "CheckBeforeAction.bat". Press any key and check if the tablet restart in bootloader mode.
5. Hit any key several times (when appears in the screen the indicator) and then the tablet starts in normal mode (not root yet)
6. Open "root.bat", and do the same thing that step 5, enjoy the root 

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------

A question, what apps should I unnistall of all the bloatware for good performance and battery life? I'm scared of screw something


----------



## Nato2231 (Oct 17, 2017)

*???*



Morten Anakin said:


> Hi everyone, I found this in HTCMania, works perfect for me (i try all the methods in this thread without results).
> 
> 1. Download:Not now
> 2. Unzip the rar file
> ...

Click to collapse



Work???


----------



## androiduser19836 (Jan 17, 2018)

petenatas said:


> Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.
> 
> The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.
> 
> Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.

Click to collapse



Im new to xda and I don't know how these things work but I have a ASUS zenphone v live and I also need a root method that will work


----------



## seujo (Nov 18, 2018)

petenatas said:


> Anyone knows how to root an Asus MEMO Pad 8 ? I've tried every generic tools that I could find and none were able to push the root files to the system partition.
> 
> The SoC is an Rockchip RK3188.
> 
> Edit : Look at post #8 in this thread for a link to KingoApp Root Tool which works on Asus Memo Pad 8. Thank to chairsz for finding and trying the root for us.

Click to collapse



Hello,
KingoApp Root Tool did not worked on my Asus MemoPad 8 ME581CL Lollipop.
Look there for the solution I found.


----------



## pertsavk (Apr 20, 2019)

For ME581CL See https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=79333494&postcount=68
Just spreading the word, I'll probably need it myself in the future some time. Got one of these so cheap I thought it'd be worth a shot. After rooting Debloater 3.90 (installed 4.0, no go, replaced the exe with 3.90 exe and it works ok) did the trick and the worst bloat apps were knocked out. This is one excellent tablet, just wish it had better sw support from the manufacturer.


----------

